# [Q] Rooting Samsung Galaxy Star Pro Duos (GT-S7262)



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## dlcookie (Oct 27, 2013)

*Universal Root*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28178105


----------



## jhenu (Oct 29, 2013)

*Rooting Unsuccessful tried almost every method available*

Dear Fellows,

Disclaimer: I'm very new (5 days old ) to Android Development, Rooting and Custom ROM installation and some things which are obvious for others, are New n Unknown to me.

I bought this device Samsung Galaxy S-GT7262 (Actually fell for the marketing gimmick of Samsung as Galaxy Series).
Here comes the Tricked part, This phone comes with Spreadtrum SC6820 1 GHz processor powering all chinese phones.( To figure this out took me 2 sleepless nights).

I tried all methods prescribed in google search and xda forum to Root: (the worst part is reading others saying it worked like a charm for them  not in my case :crying
1. Cydia Impactor
2. Unlockroot
3. Motochopper
4, Rootmaster
5.Vroot
6.Kingo Andro Root
7.Galaxy Victory root by niemasd
8. Even galaxy s duos rooting kit (but found the kernel is different)
9. Z4Root
10. Odin flash CWM recovery image from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554 (random SC6820 kernel with cwm in it)
11. Above mentioned universal root as well

Trust me I have forgotten others 

Method untried:
Spreadtrum Debug tool "ResearchDownload" (Reason: I dont want to end up with a bricked phone and too complex)

Lessons Learnt:
Samsung has shipped this phone with this "KERNEL-INS-S7262XXUAMJ3-1381823311.tar", which has patch for all security vulnerability defined in X-ray that why rooting didnt work. ( I Guess)

My state:
I have run around all through internet like a lunatic and hasnt slept for 5 days properly ended up with my head banging against wall.
Over all very nice experience in learning Android. I am going to sell this device if no help available.

Phone state:
Phone has lost its stock recovery mode(Volume Up+Power Buttons which used to work earlier). It boots only into downloading mode (Vol Dwn+Home+Power Buttons).
Other Functions working normally I guess

Request:
Can some one help in rooting this phone.
Or Can some one direct me in making a root  and Custom recovery and Custom ROM for this phone.

Thanks to all the developers in the above mentioned list and numerous tutorials for all phones written for noobs (like me)


----------



## wahab96 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Dev's please help!!!*

I am using this phone from couple of days and is a good phone... i have just upgraded to this phone from some unbranded China's android phone... because i can't find a way to root that phone... but now on star pro i have searched all the internet (no help found) and tried all the auto root apps included in the upper post... but none of them worked... im not a dev so need help... please help Some one... seems like buddy is interested in root of this phone... I WILL BE SO THANKFUL FOR ANY ONE HELPS.


----------



## abhi98194 (Nov 8, 2013)

can any body help me to root galaxy star pro gt-s7262??????????


----------



## anabhi (Nov 8, 2013)

*root*

there is one method , you have left !
you can root but only for advanced user who know how to use research download !
modify your boot.img by cywin 
then flash it by spreadtrum flash tool , use any root tool , then u will have root acesss
search on xda - about boot.img root !


----------



## yuvinderkumar (Nov 9, 2013)

i am new to android, can anybody help me in getting required software and firmware files and boot.img files for samsung galaxy star pro GT - S6272.

Thanks


----------



## jhenu (Nov 9, 2013)

*No Root available yet for GT-S7262*

@wahab96
Please wait for some time unless some one creates a cwm recovery for this phone.
@abhi98194 @anabhi
Use odin 3.07 to flash boot.img and firmware from the samsung-updates.com (if u really want latest firmware, download stock from site)
Don't use the  spreadtrum tool unless you have proper recovery.img with CWM mod in it and know what you are doing. The chance to brick the device is higher.
If you still want to go for it here is the tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554
Also you cannot create CWM recovery (As far as I know, guide me if it is possible) in windows platform or using cygwin or Linux virtual machines. You need to have ubuntu 13.XX to be installed to begin with.
@yuvinderkumar

There are no CWM recovery (Custom Recovery) or Cyangenmod (Firmware) available for this phone. So I strongly advise to stop cross flashing recovery.img unless you are 100% sure of what you are doing.

This mobile comes with all security vulenarability patched, hence trying one click rooting methods won't work (my experience)

Using the android adb sideload if you push super user access, it will fail with signature verification error.

Either ways you definitely need the CWM recovery to push super user access into the /system.

I hope I have answered your queries


----------



## anabhi (Nov 9, 2013)

jhenu said:


> @wahab96
> Please wait for some time unless some one creates a cwm recovery for this phone.
> 
> @abhi98194
> ...

Click to collapse



give me your boot.img ! I will do root for you


----------



## jhenu (Nov 9, 2013)

*boot.img file for samsung s-GT7262*



anabhi said:


> give me your boot.img ! I will do root for you

Click to collapse



Hai Anabhi,

Thanks for your support!
Here is my boot.img uploaded at samsung-updates.com (Stock boot.img)

http://hotfile.com/dl/252694755/6a0d2d8/KERNEL-INS-S7262XXUAMJ3-1381823311.tar.html

Can you please make a recovery.img with CWM Recovery included in it.

Thanks in advance,
Jhenu


----------



## anabhi (Nov 9, 2013)

*added root permission !*



jhenu said:


> Hai Anabhi,
> 
> Thanks for your support!
> Here is my boot.img uploaded at samsung-updates.com (Stock boot.img)
> ...

Click to collapse



https://db.tt/rd2PW94b

here is your insecure boot.img 
have fun and press thanks button 
instruction inside !


----------



## yuvinderkumar (Nov 9, 2013)

anabhi said:


> give me your boot.img ! I will do root for you

Click to collapse



I had downloaded a file from samsung-updates.com which is S7262XXUAMJ3_S7262ODDAMJ3_S7262XXUAMJ3_HOME.tar.md5
but i am unable to find any boot.img file.......
from where i can download it.   

I found this forum very helpfull as i got response to my queries very fast.

thanks :good:

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




jhenu said:


> @wahab96
> Please wait for some time unless some one creates a cwm recovery for this phone.
> 
> @abhi98194
> ...

Click to collapse




Can anybody make the cwm for the Samsung galaxy star pro duo GT-S7262.

Thanks


----------



## anabhi (Nov 9, 2013)

@yuvinderkumar
use this insecure boot.img 
https://db.tt/rd2PW94b


open file.tar with 7-zip , then you can see boot.img !


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Nov 10, 2013)

How am I supposed to use this boot.img file in order to root my phone? I might not be a n00b, but I want to know how to do it perfectly in order to not brick my phone :S I'm willing to wait if someone is working on a safer and easier option as well.


----------



## wahab96 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Thanks for the push But!*

@ anabhi & jhenu..... First of all thanks for the help... but question is, Can we get some detailed written tutorial for newbie like me So we don't get our devices bricked


----------



## anabhi (Nov 11, 2013)

*wait it..*

well , there is no soft working for root ! so there will be no easier way I think..
check this guys- howdoiupdate.com/root-samsung-galaxy-star-pro-phone/

and about cwm recovery -you all are in trouble because spreadtrum have no cm soruce !and not even support like mtk device , why samsung choosed sprd ×_× !
try all cwm for sc6820 device ! by iphone-china-forum.ru
you can take a little bit risk but u have no other choice. .


----------



## wahab96 (Nov 11, 2013)

*I bricked my device... Any help to recover that :'(*

hey everyone...

I just did an experiment and bricked my phone it now start up and the phone name came up GT-S7262 and on that screen it just stuck and starts vibrateing constantly... the phone don't have any recovery ... but it still goes in download mode.... 

now i will that what just i did... i downloaded the stock rom from sammobile and replaced that unsecured boot.img with the stock boot.img and tried to flash it with odin but it give some md5 error & then i renamed that file from tar.md5 to just tar and odin starts flashing! but it just got stuck... so i power of my phone and it was bricked...so i just put it back in download mode and flash the stock rom with odin... it was working all fine but after the flashing completed the phone reboots and stuck there... now i don't know what to do... please help me to get my phone back working :'( :'( :'(


----------



## anabhi (Nov 11, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> hey everyone...
> 
> I just did an experiment and bricked my phone it now start up and the phone name came up GT-S7262 and on that screen it just stuck and starts vibrateing constantly... the phone don't have any recovery ... but it still goes in download mode....
> 
> now i will that what just i did... i downloaded the stock rom from sammobile and replaced that unsecured boot.img with the stock boot.img and tried to flash it with odin but it give some md5 error & then i renamed that file from tar.md5 to just tar and odin starts flashing! but it just got stuck... so i power of my phone and it was bricked...so i just put it back in download mode and flash the stock rom with odin... it was working all fine but after the flashing completed the phone reboots and stuck there... now i don't know what to do... please help me to get my phone back working :'( :'( :'(

Click to collapse



flash stock firmware using odin or download mode
guide available on google , don't worry
just follow steps correctly

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------

am sorry , you have to do this like jamison
root the whole firmware like this-
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2391367 

I haven't this device , so I can't build 
use cygwin-ak ! ,how to make odin flashable file.tar , etc etc. (guide) available on xda !
search it !


----------



## jhenu (Nov 11, 2013)

*recovery.img is not working*



anabhi said:


> https://db.tt/rd2PW94b
> 
> here is your insecure boot.img
> have fun and press thanks button
> instruction inside !

Click to collapse



Anabhi,
First of all thanks a lot for your time and effort
I have downloaded the file you shared via drop box and made a Odin flash-able .tar file using this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2281287
Used odin 3.07 file for flashing.
After flashing successful, I tried SRS root/ Universal root/ V-Root to get Root access. (Failed)
I have already installed the root checker basic. It says " Sorry this device does not have proper root access"

Just out of my curiosity what changes you made to the boot.img ?

Came across this generic root method is this what we are doing?
http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------




wahab96 said:


> hey everyone...
> 
> I just did an experiment and bricked my phone it now start up and the phone name came up GT-S7262 and on that screen it just stuck and starts vibrateing constantly... the phone don't have any recovery ... but it still goes in download mode....
> 
> now i will that what just i did... i downloaded the stock rom from sammobile and replaced that unsecured boot.img with the stock boot.img and tried to flash it with odin but it give some md5 error & then i renamed that file from tar.md5 to just tar and odin starts flashing! but it just got stuck... so i power of my phone and it was bricked...so i just put it back in download mode and flash the stock rom with odin... it was working all fine but after the flashing completed the phone reboots and stuck there... now i don't know what to do... please help me to get my phone back working :'( :'( :'(

Click to collapse



Dear Wahab96,

Don't worry its normal to brick the phone when testing. 
I suggest you to download complete stock firmware  (not the kernel alone) from here
Use Odin 3.07 and flash as per the picture shown in here.
Select only PDA and give the path to the firmware.

Odin can only detect .tar.md5 (md5 is the checksum)
The phone will reboot couple of times.. dont panic or pull the usb cable. wait till it says PASS in green color and all threads complete message in the status window.

Once the process is complete the phone will work normally.
Dont forget to hit thanks if I have helped you .....


----------



## anabhi (Nov 11, 2013)

it's not a recovery.img 
it's boot.img (kernal)


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## wahab96 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Tried flashing stock rom again and again!*

I know how flash rom with odin but its not working
I Tried flashing stock rom again and again! but no luck... so what now i am supposed to do to recover my phone

phone just stuck on boot screen and vibrates constantly Samsung logo won't appear... (but still getting in download mode where it says system status: custom
before i bricked my phone it says system status: official) !!! now here's the problem i see... So anybody got some help odin's doing nothing for me!!! 

or i should try a stock rom of another country... as i am pakistani i have tried stock rom for pakistan downloaded from sammobile!!! please help me getting out that... i have buy that with 4 month of my pocket money and now it's just piece of plastic or dummy!!! :crying:


----------



## jhenu (Nov 15, 2013)

Dear Wahab96,

If the odin method fails you try the research download http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554

Try searching the forum before you try any method. Confirm its working


----------



## wahab96 (Nov 20, 2013)

*Sorry for my late reply*



jhenu said:


> Dear Wahab96,
> 
> If the odin method fails you try the research download http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554
> 
> Try searching the forum before you try any method. Confirm its working

Click to collapse



hey thanks for response! I am trying to understand ResearchDownload  because its quite complicated 
BTW i want to ask you are you sure about that, that Samsung Galaxy Star Pro is Spreadtrum SC6820 

And at last! have you got any progress for making your own ClockWorkMod Recovery


----------



## jhenu (Nov 21, 2013)

Dear Wahab96,

Yes I am pretty sure about the processor. I opened the build.prop file inside the boot.img in which they specify the processor and other important details. its spreadtrum sc6820. and device name is logan2g
Regarding the progress of building own cwm recovery it will take time(partially i need to sync to cyangenmod source code I don't have that much time and internet bandwidth). Also I'm trying now to pre-root the kernel by editing the boot.img to make insecure by the method specified in here
http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting.


----------



## wahab96 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Do Report!*



jhenu said:


> Dear Wahab96,
> 
> Yes I am pretty sure about the processor. I opened the build.prop file inside the boot.img in which they specify the processor and other important details. its spreadtrum sc6820. and device name is logan2g
> Regarding the progress of building own cwm recovery it will take time(partially i need to sync to cyangenmod source code I don't have that much time and internet bandwidth). Also I'm trying now to pre-root the kernel by editing the boot.img to make insecure by the method specified in here
> http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting.

Click to collapse




Thanks for confirming! & Do report if any of those came to work 

and wish you all the best! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## rufus.reynolds (Nov 24, 2013)

has anyone tried the framaroot app? 
its an app that can root your fone....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276

hope it helps....


----------



## wahab96 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Framaroot*



rufus.reynolds said:


> has anyone tried the framaroot app?
> its an app that can root your fone....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah the first thing i did to my phone to gain root access was Framaroot... 

but Galaxy Star Pro is not supported :crying:

BTW Thanks!:silly:


----------



## rufus.reynolds (Nov 25, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> yeah the first thing i did to my phone to gain root access was Framaroot...
> 
> but Galaxy Star Pro is not supported :crying:
> 
> BTW Thanks!:silly:

Click to collapse



i dont own this device....my father has it....and he wouldnt be in any mood to get his device rooted....
Will keep you guys posted if i get any updates on this device....


----------



## jhenu (Nov 27, 2013)

*Successfully Rooted Samsung galaxy pro duos GT-S7262*

Hello All,

Disclaimer: Don't Blame me if anything undesirable happens to phone, Go to mirror and point at yourself 

Tools Required : Windows Xp/7, Odin v3.07, adb commands essentials

I have managed to successfully root the Samsung GT-S7262 device.
This is split into two sections
1. unlocking your kernel
2. Pushing the superuser into the system and allowing apps in the mobile
Stage-1
Please use odin (Select PDA) and flash the attached boot.tar.md5 in the fastboot mode. (unzip the file to a desired location)
Check point-1
After flashing successfully, please connect the phone via usb and run 
	
	



```
adb getprops
```
command.
You should see something like ro.secure=0 (if so then your kernel is unlocked)
Check point-2
connect via usb cable in the command prompt
type following commands one after other

```
adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ /sbin/rootsh +p
[email protected]:/ #
If you see the # symbol then you are rooted.
```

Stage-2 Pushing the Super user access.
Download the 3.1.3 version of chainsDD's superuser file and extract (su and Superuser.apk) in the c:\android (where the adb commands are in ur pc) from (http://androidsu.com/superuser/)
run the following commands on after another

```
c:\>adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ /sbin/rootsh +p
[email protected]:/ #
[email protected]:/ # mount -ro remount,rw /system
[email protected]:/ # exit
[email protected]:/ $ exit
```

Now change to following folder where adb tools and extract is present.

```
c:\> cd c:\android
c:\android>adb push su /system/bin
c:\android>adb push Superuser.apk /system/app
```

Now we need to change the ownership and group for the su and superuser
type following commands one after other

```
adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ /sbin/rootsh +p
[email protected]:/ #
[email protected]:/ # mount -ro remount,rw /system
[email protected]:/ # chmod 06755 /system/bin/su
[email protected]:/ # chmod 0644 /system/app/Superuser.apk
[email protected]:/ # chown 0:0 /system/bin/su
[email protected]:/ # chown 0:0 /system/app/Superuser.apk
[email protected]:/ # exit
[email protected]:/ $ exit
c:\> adb reboot
```

Now after your phone reboots it should be rooted. Tested with my device 100% working.

Credits and Thanks to
Mikael Q Kuisma http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting
ChainsDD for Superuser app
Ravage32
anabhi
intex12345

Thanks to all the members discussion in the various forums, who has helped in their own way.
Happy Rooting...

Don't forget to hit Thanks if I have helped you ....

Request to Moderators Can you please make this post as sticky for the device ????


----------



## Nurla251089 (Nov 27, 2013)

did not understand anything! easy way you can think of? ADB does not work


----------



## jhenu (Nov 28, 2013)

*Adb commands link*



Nurla251089 said:


> did not understand anything! easy way you can think of? ADB does not work

Click to collapse



please try adb commands after downloading this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2418082


----------



## sahaj360 (Nov 28, 2013)

flashed d kernel, but can't root due to below error...

adb push su /system/bin
"Failed to copy permission denied"....


----------



## jhenu (Nov 29, 2013)

*use chmod*



sahaj360 said:


> flashed d kernel, but can't root due to below error...
> 
> adb push su /system/bin
> "Failed to copy permission denied"....

Click to collapse



Use this command 
chmod 777 /system/bin and then try copying ....


----------



## Shaff Kohli (Nov 29, 2013)

*Simple Way out*

Hey is there any simple way to boot samsung galaxy star pro...
i want to use lan internet on my mobile via usb...so it require the root access


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Nov 30, 2013)

I tried following jhenu's steps, and though they may seem simple and easy, I failed at the very first step.

I guess I'm a much bigger n00b than I thought when it comes to android, but I couldn't get any of the commands to work, and running getprops on adb just kept on showing me all the commands (help). I know there is no easy way to root this phone, as of yet, but if this method is sure to work, I'm ready to risk it all and make it work with a much more detailed tutorial, if you have the time to write one.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Nurla251089 (Nov 30, 2013)

[SIZE="<font><font>4</font></font>"]does not work! kernel does not unlock! Find other ways, easier[/SIZE]


----------



## jhenu (Nov 30, 2013)

Nurla251089 said:


> [SIZE="<font><font>4</font></font>"]does not work! kernel does not unlock! Find other ways, easier[/SIZE]

Click to collapse



It works 100% ..... Let me know what you tried 

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------




Amruth Pillai said:


> I tried following jhenu's steps, and though they may seem simple and easy, I failed at the very first step.
> 
> I guess I'm a much bigger n00b than I thought when it comes to android, but I couldn't get any of the commands to work, and running getprops on adb just kept on showing me all the commands (help). I know there is no easy way to root this phone, as of yet, but if this method is sure to work, I'm ready to risk it all and make it work with a much more detailed tutorial, if you have the time to write one.
> 
> Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Hai Amruth Pillai,
Please let me know have you have flashed boot.img using odin ?
Did you create c:\android folder with adb essentials ?
Can you test this command  ?


```
C:\android>adb devices
```

If you cannot get it work PM me ???
[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


----------



## Nurla251089 (Nov 30, 2013)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.

C:\adb\progbin>adb devices
List of devices attached
3795084d903bc4  device


C:\adb\progbin>adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ /sbin/rootsh +p
/sbin/rootsh +p
[email protected]:/ # symbol then you are rooted.
symbol then you are rooted.
/sbin/rootsh: symbol: not found
127|[email protected]:/ #

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.

C:\adb\progbin>adb push su /system/bin
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/bin/su': Read-only file system

C:\adb\progbin>


----------



## jhenu (Nov 30, 2013)

Nurla251089 said:


> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> (c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.
> 
> C:\adb\progbin>adb devices
> ...

Click to collapse




[email protected]:/ # mount -ro remount,rw /system
[email protected]:/ #chmod 777 /system/bin

use these two commands and then try copying ......


----------



## z2s8 (Nov 30, 2013)

Amruth Pillai said:


> I tried following jhenu's steps, and though they may seem simple and easy, I failed at the very first step.
> 
> I guess I'm a much bigger n00b than I thought when it comes to android, but I couldn't get any of the commands to work, and running getprops on adb just kept on showing me all the commands (help). I know there is no easy way to root this phone, as of yet, but if this method is sure to work, I'm ready to risk it all and make it work with a much more detailed tutorial, if you have the time to write one.
> 
> Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



I can't confirm it works for your device, but it worked for mine galaxy young which couldn't be rooted with framaroot) and is very similar to yours. So basically you just need the usual drivers, USB debugging enabled and the program from www.cydiaimpactor.com All easy, and all is done on graphical interface, menu>root, reboot and done.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## sahaj360 (Nov 30, 2013)

*CWM For Star pro duos*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48006606#post48006606

Flash via Odin...
For rooting flash superuser.zip via CWM.

Even after flashing cwm via odin, stock recovery may boot due to security by Samsung...This happened to me initially, but after experimenting various things which i don't remember it worked...Do let me know if it works for u all...


----------



## Nurla251089 (Dec 1, 2013)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.

C:\adb\progbin>adb shell
[email protected]:/ $ /sbin/rootsh +p
/sbin/rootsh +p
[email protected]:/ # mount -ro remount,rw /system
mount -ro remount,rw /system
[email protected]:/ # chmod 777 /system/bin
chmod 777 /system/bin
[email protected]:/ # exit
exit
[email protected]:/ $ exit
exit

C:\adb\progbin>adb push su /system/bin
3288 KB/s (380532 bytes in 0.113s)

C:\adb\progbin>adb push su /system/bin
3715 KB/s (380532 bytes in 0.100s)

C:\adb\progbin>adb push Superuser.apk /system/app
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Permission denied


C:\adb\progbin>

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




sahaj360 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48006606#post48006606
> 
> Flash via Odin...
> For rooting flash superuser.zip via CWM.
> ...

Click to collapse




super! everything turned out! thanks a lot! rekaveri super


----------



## jhenu (Dec 1, 2013)

*CWM Recovery working and Thanks to Sahaj360*



sahaj360 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48006606#post48006606
> 
> Flash via Odin...
> For rooting flash superuser.zip via CWM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot @sahaj360 !!!! Much appreciated and its working 100%(Tested) ...
I see you have created a Kitkat flavoured custom ROM for Karbonn A5 Can you please make one for samsung GT-S7262 ?


----------



## abhijot20 (Dec 1, 2013)

*thank you*



sahaj360 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48006606#post48006606
> 
> Flash via Odin...
> For rooting flash superuser.zip via CWM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you bro.......you made the rooting possible....:good::good:


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Dec 2, 2013)

Bro just download samsung kies and root via unlock root. Its easy, simple and safe (no chance of human error).


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sjash619 (Dec 5, 2013)

sahaj360 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48006606#post48006606
> 
> Flash via Odin...
> For rooting flash superuser.zip via CWM.
> ...

Click to collapse



hello i am new here i have done all the steps that u have said but i am not able to goin into recovery....plz help


----------



## sahaj360 (Dec 6, 2013)

sjash619 said:


> hello i am new here i have done all the steps that u have said but i am not able to goin into recovery....plz help

Click to collapse



use volume up + home + power keys simultaneously to boot into recovery.


----------



## ando dev (Dec 8, 2013)

*[GT-S7262] [ROOT] CWM TOUCH and SUPER SU*

The galaxy Star pro has been succeessfully rooted and tested by me.....:good::laugh:
*FOR INSTALLING CLOCKWORK MOD[/SIZE]*

Simply download the cwm recovery And Odinv3.07 from attachment....[flash as pda]...[uncheck Auto reboot and Re-partition]

Download Samsung  USB drivers.

*FOR ROOT*

Download supersu and flash it via cwm.


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 8, 2013)

*confused*



ando dev said:


> The galaxy Star pro has been succeessfully rooted and tested by me.....:good::laugh:
> *FOR INSTALLING CLOCKWORK MOD[/SIZE]*
> 
> Simply download the cwm recovery And Odinv3.07 from attachment....[flash as pda]...[uncheck Auto reboot and Re-partition]
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey 
       can't Understand what are u trying to say [uncheck Auto reboot and Re-partition] What about default settings! Re-Partition is Unchecked by default and what about F. Reset Time which is checked by default
                                                                                                   Please Explain! Thanks


----------



## ando dev (Dec 8, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> Hey
> can't Understand what are u trying to say [uncheck Auto reboot and Re-partition] What about default settings! Re-Partition is Unchecked by default and what about F. Reset Time which is checked by default
> Please Explain! Thanks

Click to collapse




See this is not as complicated as you think...its nt necessary btw . It was just to ensure that you dont harm your device. Odin settings could be left default...

glad if i culd help
dont forget to hit thnxx..:fingers-crossed:


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Thanks*



ando dev said:


> See this is not as complicated as you think...its nt necessary btw . It was just to ensure that you dont harm your device. Odin settings could be left default...
> 
> glad if i culd help
> dont forget to hit thnxx..:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Well thanks 

I was asking this because some people on XDA reporting that Clockworkmod recovery is not booting... 

So after your post i thought that, to boot Clockworkmod you have change Odin settings  :silly:


----------



## ando dev (Dec 8, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> Well thanks
> 
> I was asking this because some people on XDA reporting that Clockworkmod recovery is not booting...
> 
> So after your post i thought that, to boot Clockworkmod you have change Odin settings  :silly:

Click to collapse



no...this method has my guarantee that it ll work if and only if u have a galaxy star pro gt s7262 running jb 4.1.2 

it has been succussfully tested by me last morning


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Well Thanks Again*



ando dev said:


> no...this method has my guarantee that it ll work if and only if u have a galaxy star pro gt s7262 running jb 4.1.2
> 
> it has been succussfully tested by me last morning

Click to collapse



I don't have my Star Pro these day because of some reasons... which i bricked when i was trying to root it with insecure boot.img A month ago

And flashing Stock rom with odin was mot working in my case! its because of some bad kernel that i flashed and bricked, but Phone does boot in download mode!

So i am waiting to get my hands again on my phone so i can flash Clockworkmod 

Once if i succeeded !!! I will install stock rom with Clockworkmod :laugh:

Hoping that this method will solve my problem and GIVE MY PHONE LIFE AGAIN!!! 

I will report that if I Succeeded in it :angel:


----------



## ando dev (Dec 8, 2013)

*restoring stock kernel or rom on any samsung device!!!*

man..
if u bricked your phone because of a bad insecure kernel.
samsung-updates.com
 was your right partner.
just open the site..on the upper left corner select your device and then select the firmware with three letter code of your region and then download stock kernel..
than with odin flash it with default setting under PDA.
this method saved my phone after i bricked it under 2 days of purchase....
anyways...jst keep in mind fr future...


----------



## jhenu (Dec 8, 2013)

ando dev said:


> man..
> if u bricked your phone because of a bad insecure kernel.
> samsung-updates.com
> was your right partner.
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree... But he was getting into boot loops ....... I would suggest to download complete firmware (kernel+recovery+system) and flash via odin to resolve the issue.


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Boot loop*



ando dev said:


> man..
> if u bricked your phone because of a bad insecure kernel.
> samsung-updates.com
> was your right partner.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah jhenu is right my phone is getting boot loops which i forgot to mention! 

but i did flash complete firmware (kernel+recovery+system) with default setting under PDA via odin but still getting boot loops...  I was also surprised that odin is not working  because i had good experience with odin on my previous phone Samsung Galaxy Y :angel:

So my last hope is Clockworkmod!!! as soon i get my phone back my phone i will try install Clockworkmod... 

And hoping for good Result!


----------



## ando dev (Dec 9, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> Yeah jhenu is right my phone is getting boot loops which i forgot to mention!
> 
> but i did flash complete firmware (kernel+recovery+system) with default setting under PDA via odin but still getting boot loops...  I was also surprised that odin is not working  because i had good experience with odin on my previous phone Samsung Galaxy Y :angel:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont worry...a definite solution for every problem can be found in XDA-DEVELOPER FORUMS....we all work hard to help each other.:good:
Well anyways
KEEP ME POSTED !!!!

and btw it would be helpful if u tell me exactly what u did to your phone before getting boot loops!!


----------



## Shaff Kohli (Dec 10, 2013)

*Please explain*



ando dev said:


> The galaxy Star pro has been succeessfully rooted and tested by me.....:good::laugh:
> *FOR INSTALLING CLOCKWORK MOD[/SIZE]*
> 
> Simply download the cwm recovery And Odinv3.07 from attachment....[flash as pda]...[uncheck Auto reboot and Re-partition]
> ...

Click to collapse




Iam new to rooting can you please expalin the steps how to do it all...
like
when to connect the phone which opt to select which thing to boot? a proper explaination
I connected the mobile and open odin n click on pda then gave link of revovery tar file after that it give report as
<ID:0/003> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> recovery.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/003> Odin v.3 engine (ID:3)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 0)

wat do do after this??? should i unplug the phone?


----------



## sjash619 (Dec 10, 2013)

sahaj360 said:


> use volume up + home + power keys simultaneously to boot into recovery.

Click to collapse



Nothing Happens can u plz Tell me the Details Steps of Install CWM. ....... PLZ


----------



## ando dev (Dec 10, 2013)

Shaff Kohli said:


> Iam new to rooting can you please expalin the steps how to do it all...
> like
> when to connect the phone which opt to select which thing to boot? a proper explaination
> I connected the mobile and open odin n click on pda then gave link of revovery tar file after that it give report as
> ...

Click to collapse



1)first of all install Samsung Usb Drivers.  search google for it. 
2)after drivers are installed plug your galaxy star pro to your pc via usb cable. make sure usb debugging option is ticked. 
3)this can be found under settings>developer settings. 
4)Phone automatically installs adb drivers. 
5)then download all the attachments from the thread.
6)extract them all in the same folder or different.... your wish. 
7)then open odin v3.07. exe
8)put the phone in download mode. by turning off the phone then pressing volume down+power+home buttons together.
9)when the phone is in download mode connect it to your pc and the box becomes blue with "com(port number)". 
10)then select the recovery. tar. md5 u extracted under pda.  make sure all the check boxes of odin are unticked other than reset timer.  or leave them default. try both if error occurs. 
11)then after all done manually reboot ur device if auto reboot is uncheck. 
den switch off ur phone and press volume up+power+home botton to be on recovery. 

dats all u have successfully installed cwm touch in ur device. 

keep me posted if any problem


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## sahaj360 (Dec 10, 2013)

sjash619 said:


> Nothing Happens can u plz Tell me the Details Steps of Install CWM. ....... PLZ

Click to collapse



There is something wrong with the key combination, i too cannot boot into recovery by the key combination in d first shot..Its better to use adb..
setup adb connection,
use command-----> adb reboot recovery


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Xda forums are awesome!!!*



ando dev said:


> Dont worry...a definite solution for every problem can be found in XDA-DEVELOPER FORUMS....we all work hard to help each other.:good:
> Well anyways
> KEEP ME POSTED !!!!
> 
> and btw it would be helpful if u tell me exactly what u did to your phone before getting boot loops!!

Click to collapse



yeah totally agreed!! :highfive: everybody tries there best to help!!! ON XDA

AND LOVE THAT THING ABOUT IT! 

BTW if you want to know what i exactly did to my phone before getting bootloops please read my posts on page 2 and page 3 of current thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2500162&page=2


----------



## ando dev (Dec 10, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> yeah totally agreed!! :highfive: everybody tries there best to help!!! ON XDA
> 
> AND LOVE THAT THING ABOUT IT!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wahab96 if u bricked your phone just because of an insecure kernel, i will highly recommend you to download the stock kernel.
Now I know that you would be thinking i alredy did that...but if you remember the REGION name of your firmware i.e. the 3 letter code of your firmware like INU and INS are for indian users....just download the stock kernel of that firmware and flash it via odin under PDA.
I recomment http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-S7262 this URL to you. fingd your region click download
 and select stock kernel to download.
I also brick my phone by insecure boot.img by cygwin....and recovered it by stock kernel from this site indian region INU....
seriusly hope this helps....!!!!!:fingers-crossed:
KEEP ME POSTED!!!!!
KEEP THE THXX METRE RUNNING


----------



## sjash619 (Dec 11, 2013)

sahaj360 said:


> There is something wrong with the key combination, i too cannot boot into recovery by the key combination in d first shot..Its better to use adb..
> setup adb connection,
> use command-----> adb reboot recovery

Click to collapse



yes i done it bro........ so here's the Proper Key combination  at first switch off phone then press Power then home then volume up....... its done


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 11, 2013)

*I think you got the point!!!*



ando dev said:


> wahab96 if u bricked your phone just because of an insecure kernel, i will highly recommend you to download the stock kernel.
> Now I know that you would be thinking i alredy did that...but if you remember the REGION name of your firmware i.e. the 3 letter code of your firmware like INU and INS are for indian users....just download the stock kernel of that firmware and flash it via odin under PDA.
> I recomment http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-S7262 this URL to you. fingd your region click download
> and select stock kernel to download.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully tomorrow I will get my bricked phone back! 
So i will try this!  But there is no kernel shared on samsung-updates 
I think there kernel links was from hotfile and now hotfile is shutdown permanently 

BUT 

The kernel which bricked my phone was shared by Indian guy THAT SHOULD BE (INU) So the point is!
Should i try install some Indian ROM
because I tried flashing my local (PAK) Pakistani ROM before, but that kernel is not getting out from my phone.
SO NOW I THINK RIGHT COMBINATION OF ROM AND KERNEL CLOUD RECOVER MY PHONE

What do you think? and BTW i will keep thanks the meter running!


----------



## sahaj360 (Dec 11, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> Hopefully tomorrow I will get my bricked phone back!
> So i will try this!  But there is no kernel shared on samsung-updates
> I think there kernel links was from hotfile and now hotfile is shutdown permanently
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wahab u probably did not wipe data after flashing the odin rom... the odin pakage does not wipe data, it just flashes d kernel, system partition, and some other partitions(cache, hidden etc.)
U can install a rom from other region, it should work.....some things like network etc. might not work...


----------



## ando dev (Dec 12, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> Hopefully tomorrow I will get my bricked phone back!
> So i will try this!  But there is no kernel shared on samsung-updates
> I think there kernel links was from hotfile and now hotfile is shutdown permanently
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YES Its worth giving a try. Try installing an INU firmware And i ll provide u with the kernel(stock).
But i ll highly recommend u to backup your current rom via nand backup.
Give It A Try:good:


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 13, 2013)

*I want recovery through Clockworkmod!*



sahaj360 said:


> wahab u probably did not wipe data after flashing the odin rom... the odin pakage does not wipe data, it just flashes d kernel, system partition, and some other partitions(cache, hidden etc.)
> U can install a rom from other region, it should work.....some things like network etc. might not work...

Click to collapse



Hey
      Sahaj360 first of all thanks & hats off for sharing Clockworkmod Recovery! 
Because Its working on my bricked phone! but still no luck with odin! So can you or ANYONE provide me Clockworkmod Recovery flashable Stock rom ZIP! Please!!! because tried to make my own CWM zip but its quite COMPLICATED for a noob like me! :crying:

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




ando dev said:


> YES Its worth giving a try. Try installing an INU firmware And i ll provide u with the kernel(stock).
> But i ll highly recommend u to backup your current rom via nand backup.
> Give It A Try:good:

Click to collapse



hey thanks for that tip i will definitely try INU stock rom :good: but first im downloading PAK stock rom from samsung updates because i find that rom ROM i flashed before was uploaded on 24.09.2013 and there is also another rom which was uploaded on 31.10.2013  so now i will try another PAK stock ROM which is currently downloading if it will not work then i will try INU stock rom  

 BUT Hoping for the good & preparing for the worst!!! 

so just for the sake of argument! if any of these wont work then WHAT?

The Clockworkmod Recovery is working on my bricked phone!  Luckily!
so if any one can share Clockworkmod flashable ZIP of stock ROM, then i am sure that my phone will get recovered! 

SO PLEASE HELP! :good:


----------



## ando dev (Dec 13, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> Hey
> Sahaj360 first of all thanks & hats off for sharing Clockworkmod Recovery!
> Because Its working on my bricked phone! but still no luck with odin! So can you or ANYONE provide me Clockworkmod Recovery flashable Stock rom ZIP! Please!!! because tried to make my own CWM zip but its quite COMPLICATED for a noob like me! :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No flashing one of the stock rom will definitely work...and try the rom which was uploaded on 31.
And if u can find a custom rom try to flash dat via custom recovery...
Hope this helps!!


----------



## sahaj360 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Deodexed Stock Rom*

First ever Rom for Star Pro Duos...


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48466466#post48466466


----------



## xneonnick (Dec 14, 2013)

*Cannot go into recovery*

I cannot go into recovery. Please help!

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




ando dev said:


> See this is not as complicated as you think...its nt necessary btw . It was just to ensure that you dont harm your device. Odin settings could be left default...
> 
> glad if i culd help
> dont forget to hit thnxx..:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I cannot go into recovery. Please help!


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 14, 2013)

xneonnick said:


> I cannot go into recovery. Please help!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1 power off you phone, once its fully offed 
2 hold power button for 2 seconds
3 (after 2 seconds) while holding power button, hold home & VolUp buttons at same time
4 while holding home & VOLUP buttons release power button
5 then wait for 15 seconds... 

there will CWM recovery booted... i am not sure that if it will work for you but it always works on my bricked  Star Pro!


----------



## xneonnick (Dec 14, 2013)

*Thanks*



wahab96 said:


> 1 power off you phone, once its fully offed
> 2 hold power button for 2 seconds
> 3 (after 2 seconds) while holding power button, hold home & VolUp buttons at same time
> 4 while holding home & VOLUP buttons release power button
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked im getting this error and my phone is not bricked.


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 14, 2013)

xneonnick said:


> It worked im getting this error and my phone is not bricked.
> 
> View attachment 2454573

Click to collapse



hey which recovery have you installed thats not same as mine! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48006606#post48006606 install it from here! :good:

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




xneonnick said:


> It worked im getting this error and my phone is not bricked.
> 
> View attachment 2454573

Click to collapse



hey please hit thanks if someone try to help

:good: thanks really worth alot!


----------



## xneonnick (Dec 14, 2013)

*Found the problem*



wahab96 said:


> hey which recovery have you installed thats not same as mine!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48006606#post48006606 install it from here! :good:

Click to collapse



Tried with a different recovery.tar 
This tutorial has touch recovery
http://www.tricksdroid.com/2013/12/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-star-pro.html
Thanks for helping me!


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 14, 2013)

xneonnick said:


> Tried with a different recovery.tar
> This tutorial has touch recovery
> http://www.tricksdroid.com/2013/12/how-to-root-samsung-galaxy-star-pro.html
> Thanks for helping me!

Click to collapse



PLESE HIT THE THANKS BUTTON ON THE LEFT BOTTOM OF THE POST!!! INSTEAD OF SAYING


----------



## ummarrkhan (Dec 19, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> I am using this phone from couple of days and is a good phone... i have just upgraded to this phone from some unbranded China's android phone... because i can't find a way to root that phone... but now on star pro i have searched all the internet (no help found) and tried all the auto root apps included in the upper post... but none of them worked... im not a dev so need help... please help Some one... seems like buddy is interested in root of this phone... I WILL BE SO THANKFUL FOR ANY ONE HELPS.

Click to collapse



try kingo app root


----------



## Shaff Kohli (Dec 20, 2013)

*How to Unroot it?*

I have root my samsung galaxy star pro but nw i cant able to update it.....can any one guide me if i can make it unroot to a factory version?
please let me know how can i access my lan internet on my andriod phone


----------



## ummarrkhan (Dec 20, 2013)

Shaff Kohli said:


> I have root my samsung galaxy star pro but nw i cant able to update it.....can any one guide me if i can make it unroot to a factory version?
> please let me know how can i access my lan internet on my andriod phone

Click to collapse



just flash unroot.zip from recovery, for lan internet google it


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 20, 2013)

*thanks pressed! *



ummarrkhan said:


> try kingo app root

Click to collapse



hi thanks for that tip :good:

but as of today the problem is not rooting the phone!

because i bricked my phone! so the case is how to un-brick it... if you have galaxy star pro then you can help me! 

because flashing stock rom with odin is not un-bricking phone... but i have CWM recovery...

so if anyone shares his CWM backup i will definitely recover my phone! SO IF YOU HAVE STAR PRO PLEASE HELP ME! :angel:


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## ummarrkhan (Dec 20, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> hi thanks for that tip :good:
> 
> but as of today the problem is not rooting the phone!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if u can go to CWM recovery then this is not hard brick, also tell me the problem are u stuck on boot logo?


----------



## wahab96 (Dec 20, 2013)

ummarrkhan said:


> if u can go to CWM recovery then this is not hard brick, also tell me the problem are u stuck on boot logo?

Click to collapse



yeah! the phone is not hard brick! and it just stuck on boot and start vibrating constantly! :crying:

i flashed stock rom with odin but same problem all the time!

i bricked my phone with insecure boot.img it was all my fault! 

now the easiest way to recover is that phone is Using CMW recovery! but the phone is new in the market and nobody has created CWM recovery flashable stock zip yet!!! i don't know how to create that! so easiest way to recover my phone is, that i restore someone's star pro backup with CWM recovery! but as of today i don't know anyone in my city who own that phone :crying:

SO IF YOU HAVE STAR PRO PLEASE SHARE YOUR BACKUP!!! that will definitely recover my phone!!!


----------



## ummarrkhan (Dec 21, 2013)

wahab96 said:


> yeah! the phone is not hard brick! and it just stuck on boot and start vibrating constantly! :crying:
> 
> i flashed stock rom with odin but same problem all the time!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok after u successfully flash stock rom with odin, remove battery and insert back, now goto stock recovery and wipe data & cache and then reboot

If not works 
, how can i send u CWM backup


----------



## aditya 786 (Dec 23, 2013)

*conforming*

hey im also stucked lyk u were...

r u booting into touch recovery mode properly....
cuz after flashing the first recovery.tar its booting into stock recovery mode....

nt tried the recovery provided in tricksdroid...


----------



## ummarrkhan (Dec 24, 2013)

aditya 786 said:


> hey im also stucked lyk u were...
> 
> r u booting into touch recovery mode properly....
> cuz after flashing the first recovery.tar its booting into stock recovery mode....
> ...

Click to collapse



try flashing stock rom with odin


----------



## sjash619 (Dec 24, 2013)

every body noticed that star pro has no Samsung music player.... can any one give me the touchwiz music player flashable zip....i will be very grateful.


----------



## ummarrkhan (Dec 24, 2013)

sjash619 said:


> every body noticed that star pro has no Samsung music player.... can any one give me the touchwiz music player flashable zip....i will be very grateful.

Click to collapse



wait


----------



## Abhijeet30 (Jan 1, 2014)

xneonnick said:


> It worked im getting this error and my phone is not bricked.
> 
> View attachment 2454573

Click to collapse



same happens with me, i never connected my star pro to computer nor installed any recovery, it means its the stock recovery showing error. And there's no option to "install from sd card". So how to get that option?


----------



## babakgol70 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi.
is this phone good?
what is problems?

please help me.

thanks


----------



## Abhijeet30 (Jan 2, 2014)

plz someone provide the latest OTA update in
zip for this phone. OTA not working in gt7262. I'll
install it in recovery mode via "update from adb"


----------



## trytohack (Jan 17, 2014)

*Help me if you can!*

Can u pls tell me , whether i can install android 4.4 in my device( Samsung galaxy star pro GT-S7262). and pls anybody can develop custom rom for my device(my device is rooted)... I wonder seeing devices like nexus , s4, s3, s2...and i prefer to this mobile... pls provide details about this mobile also.. Requesting and thanking you..


----------



## headers.chennai (Jan 19, 2014)

ando dev said:


> den switch off ur phone and press volume up+power+home botton to be on recovery.
> 
> dats all u have successfully installed cwm touch in ur device.
> 
> keep me posted if any problem

Click to collapse



My phone has PASS in Odin but does not get the "install from zip file.." in Recovery.




sjash619 said:


> yes i done it bro........ so here's the Proper Key combination  at first switch off phone then press Power then home then volume up....... its done

Click to collapse



Yeah THANKS - It goes into recovery but all i have is Wipe Cache and Format phone options


----------



## mjshinde (Jan 21, 2014)

trytohack said:


> Can u pls tell me , whether i can install android 4.4 in my device( Samsung galaxy star pro GT-S7262). and pls anybody can develop custom rom for my device(my device is rooted)... I wonder seeing devices like nexus , s4, s3, s2...and i prefer to this mobile... pls provide details about this mobile also.. Requesting and thanking you..

Click to collapse



You should have preferred a used(second hand) S2,S3 instead of Star Pro for Kitkat

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




babakgol70 said:


> Hi.
> is this phone good?
> what is problems?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No Problem with phone at this price and samsung brand.
Just one disadvantage-> no 3G


----------



## sharan2036 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got this phone for my mum a week ago i had searched the forum but was confused on which method to use to root would you guys be kind enough to give me the link to root S7262 which is working :angel: dont wnt to take the risk and screw up the phone


----------



## ummarrkhan (Jan 24, 2014)

sharan2036 said:


> Just got this phone for my mum a week ago i had searched the forum but was confused on which method to use to root would you guys be kind enough to give me the link to root S7262 which is working :angel: dont wnt to take the risk and screw up the phone

Click to collapse



try vroot or framearoot app


----------



## sharan2036 (Jan 25, 2014)

both the method does'nt work device does not supprot


----------



## oktada (Jan 25, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy star pro GT S7262 (HELP) Stuck after flahsing ROM*

Hi there ALL... 

I new new here to post ...

I have Samsung Galaxy star pro GT S7262.. was trying to root it.. done successful.

after that i downloaded a ROM from  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569046

flashed as per given instructions..

Note: # First Boot may take some time.

sitting in front of phone from last 1 hour , and its not staring up...phone is TURNED ON ..........after samsung logo... it freezon

stuck badly

*ANYBODY HELP ME PLEASE..asap*

BIG THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## sharan2036 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can anyone please instruct to to guide to root samsung galaxy star pro duos any method is not working for tried vroot and frameroot it says not supported flashed a cwm via odin but cwm recovery does'nt show up instead default recovery of phn is thr,is it bcoz of its latest and samsung have patch for it bought it two weeks ago for mum


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Jan 28, 2014)

Try to use unlock root(pro or free)
Its very easy.

Press thanks if I helped

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sharan2036 (Jan 28, 2014)

_Try to use unlock root(pro or free)
Its very easy.

Press thanks if I helped

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app_

downloaded it software says root faled wait for upgrade .. guys can anyone help me here


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## rkk253755 (Jan 28, 2014)

*hi*



Amruth Pillai said:


> I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.
> 
> I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!

Click to collapse



Hi,

plz read & follow the thread, it will elp you to root your phone... if issue post back to me.

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/root-many-ics-and-jelly-bean-android-devices/

The method is a script written by XDA Recognized Developer Bin4ry

-rkk


----------



## Alok257 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks!! I hv successfully rooted my phone... i want to expand my ram is there any method to expand my ram please help me... i hv tried swapflile check and it failed.... 
            So what could be done i am a noob ..is there any possible way to expand ram in this mobile..


Sent from my GT-S7262 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Alok257 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey please help i hv roooted my phone nd want to expand ram in it is there any method please help m

Sent from my GT-S7262 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sharan2036 (Jan 31, 2014)

rkk253755 said:


> Hi,
> 
> plz read & follow the thread, it will elp you to root your phone... if issue post back to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does'nt work bro i followed all the instructions carefully


----------



## sharan2036 (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally rooted the phone their has been all wrong info in this thread you need to press power button first for two second then volume up and home button to go to cwm recovery,all over this thread it was written that volume up + home + power for cwm ! anyways i had to write this so any other member had to go all through this.


----------



## rkk253755 (Feb 1, 2014)

*hi,*



sharan2036 said:


> Finally rooted the phone their has been all wrong info in this thread you need to press power button first for two second then volume up and home button to go to cwm recovery,all over this thread it was written that volume up + home + power for cwm ! anyways i had to write this so any other member had to go all through this.

Click to collapse



hi,

Most of the phones support faramroot ......

read the thread...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276

Also key combination like vol+/-, power button, home button etc device to device... there are alway different combination work on different devices...

-rkk


----------



## Gagan Kabir (Feb 2, 2014)

*Step by Step Guide to root via Odin 3.07 !!!*

*Necessary Downloads*:

1. CWM Recovery
2. SuperSU
3. Odin 3.07

*Procedure*:

Step 1: Extract the Odin 3.07 and CWM Recovery files using winrar/7zip/winzip or any other extracting tool.

Step 2: Copy the UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.75.zip file to the SD card of your phone.

Step 3: Switch off the Galaxy Star Pro. Then boot the device into Download Mode by pressing and holding Volume Down, Home and Power buttons together until a construction Android robot icon with a warning triangle appears on screen. Now press the Volume Up button to enter Download Mode.

Step 4: Run Odin on the computer as an Administrator.

Step 5: Connect the Galaxy Star Pro to the computer using USB cable while it is in the Download Mode. Wait until Odin detects the device. When the device is connected successfully, the ID: COM box will turn to light blue with the COM port number. Additionally, the successful connected will be indicated by a message saying Added.

Note: If the Added message does not appear, then try re-install USB drivers or changing the port on the computer.

Step 6: In Odin, click the PDA button and select the recovery.tar.md5 file. Verify that Auto Reboot and Re-Partition options are NOT selected.

Step 7: Double-check and click Start button in Odin. The installation process will now begin.

Step 8: Once the installation process completes, you will see a PASS message with green background in the left-most box at the very top of the Odin. You can now unplug the USB cable to disconnect it from the computer.

Step 9: Reboot the device into CWM Recovery by pressing and holding; first Power button (for 2 seconds) then Home + Volume buttons together. leave Power and Home button when Logo appears but keep holding Volume up button.

Step 10: In CWM Recovery, select "install zip from sdcard" and then select "choose zip from sdcard". Now, navigate to the UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.75.zip file that you copied earlier and confirm the installation by selecting Yes.

Step 11: Once installation process is completed, return to main recovery menu and select "reboot system now".

You have successfully rooted your samsung galaxy star pro. :laugh::laugh::laugh:   :good::good:


----------



## abdulhere4u (Feb 3, 2014)

*need custom rom for samsung star pro*



Gagan Kabir said:


> *Necessary Downloads*:
> 
> 1. CWM Recovery
> 2. SuperSU
> ...

Click to collapse



brother do know where can i download custom rom


----------



## Gagan Kabir (Feb 3, 2014)

abdulhere4u said:


> brother do know where can i download custom rom

Click to collapse



Try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2569046


----------



## DeEvilHuntaire (Feb 15, 2014)

How to swap memory card in sgspd s7262 

Sent from my GT-19505 using xda premium


----------



## aditya 786 (Mar 7, 2014)

*check it*



Abhijeet30 said:


> same happens with me, i never connected my star pro to computer nor installed any recovery, it means its the stock recovery showing error. And there's no option to "install from sd card". So how to get that option?

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy star pro duos stock recovery dont have option to install zip files...
thats y u have to flash cwm recovery to use its privileges. ..

nd for the error parts...
its some missing files which samsung havent intrested to set it...
but it has no ill effects till now...




hit thanx if I helped...

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------




sharan2036 said:


> both the method
> does'nt work device does not supprot

Click to collapse



google "root samsung galaxy star pro trickdroid"
nd go to trickdroid thread on rooting 
works perfect for me ..


hit thank if it helped..

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------

flashed custom rom for Sgspd by sahaj but nt havin fun in it...

xposed framework installed properly but
not a single module is functional. ..

flashed pure performance x but having instability issue

any advice to modify i mean some serious stuff...

will be happily work for any development...


----------



## updown69 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Did anybody get success in rooting this phone ?*

I got my first android phone Samsung star pro S7262 yesterday. I like to install some apps include busybox, viper4android. And free some RAM from bloatapps. We can't get Samsung note. So we got this. Most of the devs fixing and developing on other phones. If any dev can standup and say I can help in making our device root than that would be great. We will give you helping hands in testing the you develop and need to test on our device if you need. I don't a Laptop or Desktop PC so I can't but others will help you.


----------



## hotshotsd (Mar 23, 2014)

*Need Android Browser*



dlcookie said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=28178105

Click to collapse



Hi, I have bought Galaxy Star Pro but saw that the *Android Browser is not installed* but Google Chrome is. It has alse got the "Download" app which is useless without the Android Browser I guess. I need the Android Browser. Searched in the Google Play but shows 'Device not supported'. How can I get it? Please help


----------



## updown69 (Mar 24, 2014)

@hotshotsd you can download in chrome  like you used to download in android browser. If you still want android browser you can download it and install it. [emoji4] 

Just one thing I want to ask My phone is sending automate call to this no. 9560345888. My no. is Airtel prepaid no.  did anyone have same problem?

Sent from my iBall Slide 6318i using Tapatalk


----------



## wikkishady (Mar 27, 2014)

hey i'm using deodexed kitkat themed if you have original kitkat rom link then kindly give me .

Sent from my GT-S7262 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sujit143 (Mar 31, 2014)

*how to root sir*

how to root sir


----------



## sujit143 (Mar 31, 2014)

*not work this methord sir*



Gagan Kabir said:


> *Necessary Downloads*:
> 
> 1. CWM Recovery
> 2. SuperSU
> ...

Click to collapse





use this bot not work what can i do????


----------



## aditya 786 (Apr 2, 2014)

sujit143 said:


> use this bot not work what can i do????

Click to collapse




at wat point r u getting issue...???

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




updown69 said:


> @hotshotsd you can download in chrome  like you used to download in android browser. If you still want android browser you can download it and install it. [emoji4]
> 
> Just one thing I want to ask My phone is sending automate call to this no. 9560345888. My no. is Airtel prepaid no.  did anyone have same problem?
> 
> Sent from my iBall Slide 6318i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nope mate...
but reseting the phone might help...
make a nandroid backup then use nandroid manager to restore non issue part separately frm it..


----------



## sujit143 (Apr 2, 2014)

*buld no change*

sir.. i update my star pro.
 so the new build no is S7262XXUANB1 
so thate this all recovery.tar.md5 is not work. plz sen me a suppoted recovery fil plz help me sir


----------



## updown69 (Apr 4, 2014)

sujit143 said:


> sir.. i update my star pro.
> so the new build no is S7262XXUANB1
> so thate this all recovery.tar.md5 is not work. plz sen me a suppoted recovery fil plz help me sir

Click to collapse



You are also facing same problem I too can't root with this old files I first updated my phone with samsung updates and than tried to root. But rooting files are not working.


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## Gagan Kabir (Apr 4, 2014)

*Those still stuck. Try below files*

Try with these Files below. May this work for you all. Best of luck. (Procedure is same)

*First*

Install samsung s7262 drivers.
1. Download the SAMSUNG_USB_Driver_for_Mobile_Phones.exe file.
    This Link: (h ttp://d-h.st/KYc)
2. Click install the drivers file and follow through the installation process completely
3. Reboot your computer (optional).

*Second*

1. Extract "Odin_3.09.zip". Extract "recovery.tar.zip". Both in same folder.
2. Run "Odin_3.09". (Odin window will show an Added!! message in bottom left box.)
* Now you connect your phone through USB with PC in "Download Mode"
    (Press Vol. Down + Home + Power buttons together. Then press Vol. up to enter into download mode)*
3. UnCheck "Auto Reboot" and leave "F. Reset Time" checked. (Everything else unchecked)
4. Check (Select) "AP". Select "recovery.tar.md5" (file you extracted from zip).
5. Press start
_Wait!!_ :fingers-crossed:
    (Do not press anything until 'Odin' says PASS/FAIL in green/red color on top left corner) it takes about 2 minutes or so or maybe less.
6. PASS (in green), Then Disconnect.
    {{If say FAIL (in red) , try again or restart PC or check drivers}}
7. Now remove battery and shut it down.
8. Press Power (for a second) + Vol. Up + Home buttons together. Leave all three buttons when Samsung logo appears.
Now you enter into CWM recovery 

Try this "Best of Luck". :good:


----------



## updown69 (Apr 5, 2014)

Gagan Kabir said:


> Try with these Files below. May this work for you all. Best of luck. (Procedure is same)
> 
> *First*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This guide is better than other guides available on internet ;P 
I have downloaded these files from other sites and tried this files they are the same. I followed the steps but when I press volume up + home + power key to enter in CWM recovery my display goes white and than I  have to restart my phone red ! marks show before display turn to white.

If you have your phone with you. Try this. Flash you phone with stock ROM and than update through samsung update from your phone itself. Than try to use this files you posted. It will not work. :fingers-crossed:

Here is the screenshot of my phone shows the baseband version and kernel version than I currently have in my phone.


----------



## Gagan Kabir (Apr 5, 2014)

updown69 said:


> This guide is better than other guides available on internet ;P
> I have downloaded these files from other sites and tried this files they are the same. I followed the steps but when I press volume up + home + power key to enter in CWM recovery my display goes white and than I  have to restart my phone red ! marks show before display turn to white.
> 
> If you have your phone with you. Try this. Flash you phone with stock ROM and than update through samsung update from your phone itself. Than try to use this files you posted. It will not work. :fingers-crossed:
> ...

Click to collapse



Red mark (!) shows on top left corner at samsung logo screen. Thats not an issue.
I tried it, what u said. Everything works Ok. and in screenshot everything is similar.

I would suggest u to try the recovery/all files I provided and try again. That white screen problem should not happen.


----------



## updown69 (Apr 5, 2014)

Does your screen turns white?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagan Kabir (Apr 5, 2014)

updown69 said:


> Does your screen turns white?

Click to collapse



No. no white screen on my phone.
you try flashing recovery again.
and Do not restart phone after flashing. just remove battery, shut it, put back battery in and try entering CWM recovery.


----------



## updown69 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes followed all the steps correctly.  Does recovery files need unlocked bootloader?  Because I even try running adb on my phone to unlock bootloader but it stucks at samsung logo.

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagan Kabir (Apr 5, 2014)

updown69 said:


> Yes followed all the steps correctly.  Does recovery files need unlocked bootloader?  Because I even try running adb on my phone to unlock bootloader but it stucks at samsung logo.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have locked bootloader. Don't unlock it. why to mess with bootloader?, when this works on locked bootloader.


----------



## updown69 (Apr 5, 2014)

Do you have other method to root my phone?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagan Kabir (Apr 5, 2014)

can u provide me screenshot of your Odin, after successful flashing.


----------



## updown69 (Apr 5, 2014)

Gagan Kabir said:


> can u provide me screenshot of your Odin, after successful flashing.

Click to collapse


----------



## Gagan Kabir (Apr 5, 2014)

Everything looks fine. I have done everything all over again on my s7262. No white screen shows. there must b something else, which i can't figure out. let's see if others have same problems.


----------



## updown69 (Apr 5, 2014)

Gagan Kabir said:


> Everything looks fine. I have done everything all over again on my s7262. No white screen shows. there must b something else, which i can't figure out. let's see if others have same problems.

Click to collapse



I done a factory data reset and cleared cache partition from stock recovery and than removed battery and immediately flash recovery through odin again but still there is no way I can enter to CWM.

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




updown69 said:


> I done a factory data reset and cleared cache partition from stock recovery and than removed battery and immediately flash recovery through odin again but still there is no way I can enter to CWM.

Click to collapse



And one thing I want to bring to your notice why do my balance get deduct Rs.1.50 ? Everytime. There is no value added service I had activated from my sim card carrier. The balance get deduct because of some samsung apps. Don't know how to disable it.


----------



## sujit143 (Apr 6, 2014)

*cant go to cmw recovery mod*

i can do my samsung galaxy star pro is not going into recovery mod by pressing volumeup+home+lockkey
i can do flash via odin 7 to 9 time by deiffrent diffrent recovery tar.md5 but still on  stock recovery not abul to go cwm recovery.










sir.. i update my star pro.
so the new build no is S7262XXUANB1 
so thate this all recovery.tar.md5 is not work. plz sen me a suppoted recovery fil plz help me sir


----------



## sujit143 (Apr 6, 2014)

updown69 said:


> You are also facing same problem I too can't root with this old files I first updated my phone with samsung updates and than tried to root. But rooting files are not working.

Click to collapse




then what should i do???????????????


----------



## updown69 (Apr 6, 2014)

@sujit143 CWM is also not working for me .

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujit143 (Apr 6, 2014)

aditya 786 said:


> at wat point r u getting issue...???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 my samsung galaxy star pro is not going into recovery mod by pressing volumeup+home+lockkey


----------



## updown69 (Apr 6, 2014)

Does your display turns white when booting to CWM after flashing recovery file? And again you have to restart your phone and again you will find stock recovery is installed automatically? This problem is because our file system is locked. I checked the logs.

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagan Kabir (Apr 6, 2014)

*May recovery file work from this website*

http://www.theandroidsoul.com/install-cwm-recovery-samsung-galaxy-star-pro-duos-gt-s7262-using-odin/

Found this one. Try from this website. Best of luck. :good:


----------



## PraveenRhino (Apr 7, 2014)

*About unrooting*

Guys i rooted my GT-S7262 using CWM mod, it worked successfully. Now i am unable to update my phone.
So i need to unroot and install original Stock recovery mod.
I need original Stock recovery mod like "Recovery.tar" Wich was given as CWM (5 mb file )
So please can some one help me out by providing that .tar.md5 file 
"Original Stock Recovery"

or if there is any other way to update my phone ..?

Thanks in advance.... :good:

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

Guys here is how i rooted just do till odin flash in above steps. But i prefer you guys 1 thing do not select auto reboot option
when the flash is done (Without auto reboot option selected in odin)
Just remove your USB attached to your phone (the phone will be still in Download mode)
Press power Button .. When you have pressed power button (Screen turns off) the very next second when you are holding power button along with that press volume up and home ....
it takes you to CWM mod ..... 

That is it.....

Hit thanks if worked


----------



## updown69 (Apr 7, 2014)

PraveenRhino said:


> Guys i rooted my GT-S7262 using CWM mod, it worked successfully. Now i am unable to update my phone.
> So i need to unroot and install original Stock recovery mod.
> I need original Stock recovery mod like "Recovery.tar" Wich was given as CWM (5 mb file )
> So please can some one help me out by providing that .tar.md5 file
> ...

Click to collapse



Great and which cwm you used? Can you send/share it with us? Because for some s7262 users can't run CWM.

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## PraveenRhino (Apr 7, 2014)

*Recovery.tar*



updown69 said:


> Great and which cwm you used? Can you send/share it with us? Because for some s7262 users can't run CWM.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea sure.. This recovery helped me to do it !! View attachment recovery.tar


----------



## aditya 786 (Apr 10, 2014)

*try*



sujit143 said:


> my samsung galaxy star pro is not going into recovery mod by pressing volumeup+home+lockkey
> 
> View attachment 2671145 View attachment 2671145

Click to collapse



try pressing power button first and then main menu button and vol up and hold ....


----------



## sujit143 (Apr 11, 2014)

*not go to recovery what to do*



Gagan Kabir said:


> Try with these Files below. May this work for you all. Best of luck. (Procedure is same)
> 
> *First*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sir i use this methord stap by stap but still on stock recovery not go to cwm recovery what can i do plz help


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Apr 14, 2014)

*not working*



sahaj360 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48006606#post48006606
> 
> Flash via Odin...
> For rooting flash superuser.zip via CWM.
> ...

Click to collapse



not working
flashed kernal via odin
but when try to boot in recovery
sceen goes white


----------



## updown69 (Apr 14, 2014)

Same problem happening with me.
My bro took the laptop so you have to try this at your own risk & reply what happened after using these.
1) See the dl link for Samsung all in one root.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1916936

Use this tutorial to flash rom and than root

http://www.tsar3000.com/Joomla/inde...sion-manual-update&catid=57:how-to&Itemid=104

Also try these files too and reply if you have successfully flash the rom

http://server2.android-rom.ir/mobile/index.php?dir=firmware/Samsung/S7262/


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Apr 15, 2014)

*i can go in recovery mode but all are white*

tried more than 5 to 6 kernals 
flashed successfully 
but when try to go in recovery mode
it goes white sreen ......


----------



## sujit143 (Apr 16, 2014)

*how to creat boot img*



anabhi said:


> give me your boot.img ! I will do root for you

Click to collapse



how can i creat boot img of my device samsung star pro gt s7262 plz help


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Apr 18, 2014)

*want rooting info*

ther are 4 to 5 user says they have successfully rooted but not giving any single info on how they rooted their mobile .there is no developer have star pro to make new kernal with cwm ?


----------



## zeeshanusuf (Apr 26, 2014)

*White screen for recover*



ando dev said:


> The galaxy Star pro has been succeessfully rooted and tested by me.....:good::laugh:
> *FOR INSTALLING CLOCKWORK MOD[/SIZE]*
> 
> Simply download the cwm recovery And Odinv3.07 from attachment....[flash as pda]...[uncheck Auto reboot and Re-partition]
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey, I get a white screen whenever I boot into recovery, which is only through adb. The buttons combo never works. Also there's a red exclaimation mark on top-left of screen before it goes totally white.

Please help!


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Apr 26, 2014)

*rooting*



zeeshanusuf said:


> Hey, I get a white screen whenever I boot into recovery, which is only through adb. The buttons combo never works. Also there's a red exclaimation mark on top-left of screen before it goes totally white.
> 
> Please help![/QUOTE
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## zeeshanusuf (Apr 26, 2014)

I've already installed a custom stock from samobile.com, suggested by another thread. "About Phone" screenshot attached.


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Apr 26, 2014)

*here*



zeeshanusuf said:


> I've already installed a custom stock from samobile.com, suggested by another thread. "About Phone" screenshot attached.

Click to collapse



this guy rooted its s7262 black check this
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&rl=yes&v=2o7R7LX0ajU&guid=&hl=en-GB&gl=IN&client=mv-google


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Apr 26, 2014)

*my build and kernal*

my kernal check kernal its 2014. this is big problem i think


----------



## updown69 (Apr 26, 2014)

Same my too kernel is same. Can't root my phone. 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Apr 26, 2014)

*theck this*



updown69 said:


> Same my too kernel is same. Can't root my phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



bro here is oldest rom for s7262 

http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-S7262

download last rom and flash with rom , one xda member shared its screenshot of is baseband version and its  S7262XXUAMK2  .i will attach his screen. The only way left is check with this oldest rom....best of luck and report here


----------



## zeeshanusuf (Apr 26, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> this guy rooted its s7262 black check this
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&rl=yes&v=2o7R7LX0ajU&guid=&hl=en-GB&gl=IN&client=mv-google

Click to collapse



Yup I tried his way last night, no progress. Here's the link for that video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTs9SSJFmv0&list=UUfWPQcqpY86pHZz3P2cPEhg


----------



## updown69 (Apr 26, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> bro here is oldest rom for s7262
> 
> http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-S7262
> 
> download last rom and flash with rom , one xda member shared its screenshot of is baseband version and its  S7262XXUAMK2  .i will attach his screen. The only way left is check with this oldest rom....best of luck and report here

Click to collapse



Please first I am not at home second my brother Has a laptop he will be back in few days. Can you or anybody else try it?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshanusuf (Apr 26, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> bro here is oldest rom for s7262
> 
> http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-S7262
> 
> download last rom and flash with rom , one xda member shared its screenshot of is baseband version and its  S7262XXUAMK2  .i will attach his screen. The only way left is check with this oldest rom....best of luck and report here

Click to collapse



Thanks man! I'm gonna try this, will report how it goes.


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Apr 26, 2014)

*check this*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2706644

try to root with this method

select this file in odin BOOTSPL_S7262JVUAMK4.tar in bootloader

report here


----------



## updown69 (Apr 26, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2706644
> 
> try to root with this method

Click to collapse



Please somebody try it and report here.

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## zeeshanusuf (Apr 26, 2014)

*Tested and Approved!*



updown69 said:


> Please somebody try it and report here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just tested this and happy to report that it works perfectly! Here's how it went.

First, go to http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ and search for s7262, download the kernel for YOUR COUNTRY and flash it as PDA through Odin.

Make sure you have copied the superuser.zip to your SDcard before you begin the following.

 - Flash the recovery as PDA (I unchecked the autoboot, just to keep everything in control)
 - Remove data cable
 - Remove battery
 - Go in download again, and flash the BOOT file as BOOTLOADER (This time, checked the autoboot)
 - Phone starts in CWM recovery
 - Flash the SU and hit the thanks button!

Original Link for files:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52215141


----------



## updown69 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeeshanusuf said:


> Just tested this and happy to report that it works perfectly! Here's how it went.
> 
> Make sure you have copied the superuser.zip to your SDcard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The link you given which kernel you used?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

Will try the new link soon. And will report it.

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshanusuf (Apr 26, 2014)

updown69 said:


> Please somebody try it and report here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





updown69 said:


> The link you given which kernel you used?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it's link to the original post with the rooting method. Mentioned by vishaal above.

As for the kernel, I used http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=28758

---------- Post added 27th April 2014 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 26th April 2014 at 11:57 PM ----------




vishal.ghodake said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2706644
> 
> try to root with this method
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This works! Thanks Vishaal


----------



## updown69 (Apr 26, 2014)

zeeshanusuf said:


> No, it's link to the original post with the rooting method. Mentioned by vishaal above.
> 
> As for the kernel, I used http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/3/?download=28758

Click to collapse



What's your name? Thankyou for giving answer's that we were waiting for so long. I want to root my phone but not even one post helped me. 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshanusuf (Apr 26, 2014)

updown69 said:


> What's your name? Thankyou for giving answer's that we were waiting for so long. I want to root my phone but not even one post helped me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea, been obsessing over it for like 2 days myself, can finally breathe easy now 

Can't really take credit for anything, except compiling a post with all the answers 

I'm Zeeshan.


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Apr 27, 2014)

zeeshanusuf said:


> Yea, been obsessing over it for like 2 days myself, can finally breathe easy now
> 
> Can't really take credit for anything, except compiling a post with all the answers
> 
> I'm Zeeshan.

Click to collapse



post your screenshot of baseband version,kernal version and build no...thanks for testing and reporting.


----------



## teja11111 (May 2, 2014)

*Wtf did samsung do to the new phones?*

HI i bought star pro in march ending. What ever i do the screen turns white. Even installing old firmware turns the screen white. But the phone turns on i can hear the booting sound, i can receive calls but screen is white. Been trying for 15 days but i cannot even boot the phone into cwm.


----------



## updown69 (May 2, 2014)

teja11111 said:


> HI i bought star pro in march ending. What ever i do the screen turns white. Even installing old firmware turns the screen white. But the phone turns on i can hear the booting sound, i can receive calls but screen is white. Been trying for 15 days but i cannot even boot the phone into cwm.

Click to collapse



Same happening with everyone. 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 4, 2014)

teja11111 said:


> HI i bought star pro in march ending. What ever i do the screen turns white. Even installing old firmware turns the screen white. But the phone turns on i can hear the booting sound, i can receive calls but screen is white. Been trying for 15 days but i cannot even boot the phone into cwm.

Click to collapse



if you got white screen all time means without going in cwm 
then first install full rom with odin
to connect your mobile to odin follow instructions
1. your screen is now white >ok
2.pull the battery out, now your mobile fully off 
3.push battery in mobile
4. press   power+volume down+home buttons together
5. now your screen is in white condition
6.prees volumm up
7.now your your mobile is in downloading mod (odin mod)  (you can't see as screen is white)
8.now install usb driver in your pc
9.  run odin and open odin
10.connect your mobile to pc via usb cable
11. you will see mobile is connected in odin
12. extract package you have downloaded
13. select boot,pda,csc files in odin 
14.click on start your mobile will restart and it will boot your star pro  normally without white screen...

if you want to root it is recommanded to download package sujested in this page
 S7262JVUAMK4  package report here back .......

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2706644&page=2


report here how it going....
press thanks if i help

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------

check this i given this link because star pro listed in discription .
How to Root Your
Android Phone Device Without
Computer 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=szxjjJvrcDo&fulldescription=1&client=mv-google&hl=en-GB&gl=IN&guid=

report here

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




updown69 said:


> Same happening with everyone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you tried it or not ?  ckeck above post you will get some idea   and don't miss to report here


----------



## updown69 (May 5, 2014)

@teja11111 are you getting white display only for first time when you flash recovery?  And your phone is working normal now? Is you display normal?  I didn't get permanent white display. Just for first time whenever I flash recovery. Than I restart the phone and my display turns normal.

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 5, 2014)

updown69 said:


> @teja11111 are you getting white display only for first time when you flash recovery?  And your phone is working normal now? Is you display normal?  I didn't get permanent white display. Just for first time whenever I flash recovery. Than I restart the phone and my display turns normal.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you tried or not . roooting can be possible on S7262JVUAMK4 rom


----------



## updown69 (May 5, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> you tried or not . roooting can be possible on S7262JVUAMK4 rom

Click to collapse



Not tried yet. But will try it soon.

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## teja11111 (May 5, 2014)

*Thanks for your effort*

After getting white screen i managed to make the phone normal. I am trying the rom, I will report back.

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

Fed up with white screen. Even if i install cwm recovery white screen,:crying:


----------



## xneonnick (May 8, 2014)

This phone is not what we expected  right?  No music player of its own and also browser...did they really needed to put Google music? (A song takes few seconds to start playing -.-) and Google chrome? (Laggs like hell).... 

All of you experiencing deduction of your prepaid balance after start up (i read someone talking about it) install Cm Security from play....that's how I fixed it .... 

For those of you looking for a ROM (not KitKat) 
Search the forum for "star pro ROM" its by sahaj360... Just follow the instructions....

Overall we all know its a dumb phone....but its good if you just need to run very few apps....


Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## agusriv (May 11, 2014)

*s7262*

hi. please help me. my phone was white problem on the screen after i try to root my phone with your step. how to back again my phone.. please answer. thank


----------



## updown69 (May 11, 2014)

agusriv said:


> hi. please help me. my phone was white problem on the screen after i try to root my phone with your step. how to back again my phone.. please answer. thank

Click to collapse



Is your phone screen is permanently white?  

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## agusriv (May 11, 2014)

updown69 said:


> Is your phone screen is permanently white?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i dont know. actually my phone in white screen but still can ringing.. and actually my phone is galaxy star plus not galaxy star pro. so i had mistake step to rooting my phone.. please help


----------



## xneonnick (May 11, 2014)

Try flashing stock ROM via Odin.... There's no other option 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

Search Google "Samsung stock ROM" or here 
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/
Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aditya 786 (May 15, 2014)

*well, can't oppose that.*



xneonnick said:


> This phone is not what we expected  right?  No music play
> 
> yeah it is unfair that samsung didn't put his music player or some internet browser other than chrome , but hey to meet the best we always have the alternatives...
> as for music poweramp is the best and for intetnet when having low internet speed (as we have to rely on 2g) opera mini browser or ucweb mini browser is recommended. ..
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## updown69 (May 15, 2014)

aditya 786 said:


> xneonnick said:
> 
> 
> > This phone is not what we expected  right?  No music play
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## aditya 786 (May 15, 2014)

*planning...*

well im planning to port a rom for this model but not getting time to work on it...

hope it will turnout to be stable for it .
as this cell is mostly unsupported by many root apps and performance tweaks...


----------



## updown69 (May 15, 2014)

aditya 786 said:


> well im planning to port a rom for this model but not getting time to work on it...
> 
> hope it will turnout to be stable for it .
> as this cell is mostly unsupported by many root apps and performance tweaks...

Click to collapse



No way, is it possible? Firstly there is no developer. Are you? 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya 786 (May 15, 2014)

updown69 said:


> No way, is it possible? Firstly there is no developer. Are y
> 
> well porting roms didn't need a developer
> im not trying to develop a rom im just trying to make it support this device ...
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 15, 2014)

*star pro*

at this prize star pro is best. need some work by developer in custom kernal with cwm support,overclocking up to 1.4GHZ ,govners to increse battery performance, swap support to increase ram with ram expander.


and most important guaranted working rooting method.
i have bricked my star pro two times


is it possible to install superuser.zip using apply update from adb.....?


----------



## updown69 (May 15, 2014)

aditya 786 said:


> updown69 said:
> 
> 
> > No way, is it possible? Firstly there is no developer. Are y
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## spencer8801 (May 15, 2014)

*hi*



updown69 said:


> aditya 786 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay do your work. What about making a proper root files first for any ROM. Is it hard?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## updown69 (May 15, 2014)

spencer8801 said:


> updown69 said:
> 
> 
> > hi is it ok using pakistan kernel/rom to my phone while im from phillipines, i mean the country matters or not?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## spencer8801 (May 15, 2014)

*hi*



updown69 said:


> spencer8801 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. Same doubt. When flashing don't select  csc file. If somebody know better please explain.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## spencer8801 (May 15, 2014)

*Just asking*

Can you please give me the link of download firmware 2013 old version from samsung galaxy star pro duos its hard for me im searching but i cant find the 2013 version i need the openline FROM PHILIPPINES.. Thnks sorry for bad english im just a kid


----------



## updown69 (May 15, 2014)

spencer8801 said:


> Can you please give me the link of download firmware 2013 old version from samsung galaxy star pro duos its hard for me im searching but i cant find the 2013 version i need the openline.. Thnks sorry for bad english im just a kid

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2706644

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer8801 (May 15, 2014)

*.....*



updown69 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2706644
> 
> sent from my gt-s7262 using tapatalk

Click to collapse




is this work for philippine country? Or if ever i use this i cant use my phone in our network just to be sure sir


----------



## updown69 (May 15, 2014)

spencer8801 said:


> is this work for philippine country? Or if ever i use this i cant use my phone in our network just to be sure sir

Click to collapse



Google it. 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## xneonnick (May 15, 2014)

aditya 786 said:


> yeah it is unfair that samsung didn't put his music player or some internet browser other than chrome , but hey to meet the best we always have the alternatives...
> as for music poweramp is the best and for intetnet when having low internet speed (as we have to rely on 2g) opera mini browser or ucweb mini browser is recommended. ..
> 
> yeah its a really big deal by not having 3g support, but cant help that
> ...

Click to collapse



Chrome laggs a lot.
I'm using Apollo music player...its from cyanogenmod...
Uc browser and opera mini are the only browser which is fast...

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

So guys, how long does your phone battery last after full recharge?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 15, 2014)

updown69 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2706644
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



don't try to flash boot file on any other rom otherwise you will get all white screen, i recommand you to download only specified rom ,flash via odin then try to root.....

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

special thanks to k.d.s bro for testing and reporting
here k.d.s bro given screenshots he rooted star pro successfully
I RECOMMAND ALL FIRST FLASH KERNAL VIA ODIN IN PDA
XXUAML4

THEN TRY TO ROOT...  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52411610


prss thanks if i helped


----------



## updown69 (May 16, 2014)

Phone info (Samsung ) download this app from Google Play store. I don't know if it will help but it gives lots of info about your phone like current ROM, New, old, csc check.

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya 786 (May 16, 2014)

updown69 said:


> aditya 786 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay do your work. What about making a proper root files first for any ROM. Is it hard?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## updown69 (May 16, 2014)

aditya 786 said:


> updown69 said:
> 
> 
> > well im gonna try coping the sys folder by rom made by sahaj....just gonna try every possible mean..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## xneonnick (May 17, 2014)

aditya 786 said:


> updown69 said:
> 
> 
> > well im gonna try coping the sys folder by rom made by sahaj....just gonna try every possible mean..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## aditya 786 (May 18, 2014)

updown69 said:


> aditya 786 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you make it pre rooted. And a stable one?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## spencer8801 (May 18, 2014)

*hi everyone need help*

hi everyone i upload here my phone gt7262 duos , help me root my phone pls, im just new here and my baseband is mj2 its so hard to root, if ever i use the firmware you all give to root gt 7262 i think it will change the language and location country to my phone right? sorry for bad english pls. help


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## willi9070 (May 19, 2014)

isnt the rooting possible on ins indian firmware s i tried but couldnt get cwm recovery even after successfully flashing it,
in trying one of the method flashing bootloader it made the phone stuck in white screen, now flashing the stock rom again to revive it ...

please if someoine know tell the method to root it in indian fw not after flashing other country rom


----------



## xneonnick (May 19, 2014)

willi9070 said:


> isnt the rooting possible on ins indian firmware s i tried but couldnt get cwm recovery even after successfully flashing it,
> in trying one of the method flashing bootloader it made the phone stuck in white screen, now flashing the stock rom again to revive it ...
> 
> please if someoine know tell the method to root it in indian fw not after flashing other country rom

Click to collapse



Many people are experiencing white screen thing. Even I'm an Indian...I rooted it. Just follow the main post in this thread...that's how I rooted it.

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## willi9070 (May 20, 2014)

xneonnick said:


> Many people are experiencing white screen thing. Even I'm an Indian...I rooted it. Just follow the main post in this thread...that's how I rooted it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i followed this but couldnt get custom recovery, default recovery is appearing everytime, tried many times...


----------



## xneonnick (May 20, 2014)

*Yup*



willi9070 said:


> i followed this but couldnt get custom recovery, default recovery is appearing everytime, tried many times...

Click to collapse



You can only use it once, after you reboot it goes away. search google...(permanent cwm..)

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

I'm Not responsible for the damage of your phone!

Make a backup of the original SystemUI.apk


You can now get the S5 SystemUI for your Star Pro. 
Without Flashing or Rebooting 

Screenshot











Installing


Download the two attachment's 
Put SystemUI.apk in SDCard
Install the other apk as normal.
Open the app
Press "Replace SystemUI .apk from SD card root...."
Press "Restart SystemUI Service now"



You can also directly put the app in /system/app with proper permissions.

Hit thanks if it worked!


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 20, 2014)

willi9070 said:


> i followed this but couldnt get custom recovery, default recovery is appearing everytime, tried many times...

Click to collapse



first enable usb debuging in setting >developer setting>usb debuging>tick on         now flash custom kernal you will definately go in cwm (but possibility is going in white cwm)


----------



## willi9070 (May 20, 2014)

ok provide me final working steps to get the phone rooted, working without white screen issue etc with firmware ins baseband S7262XXUAMK2


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 21, 2014)

willi9070 said:


> ok provide me final working steps to get the phone rooted, working without white screen issue etc with firmware ins baseband S7262XXUAMK2

Click to collapse



first install cwm recovery in odin on your current rom

follow this
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TTs9SSJFmv0&fulldescription=1&client=mv-google&gl=IN&guid=&hl=en-GB

you can open your recovery only one time and you have to install superuser.zip that time......


----------



## regalstreak (May 21, 2014)

now trying with INS  PDA : S7262XXUAML4 Baseband :S7262XXUAMK2 rom... hope it works~~!! 

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




regalstreak said:


> now trying with INS  PDA : S7262XXUAML4 Baseband :S7262XXUAMK2 rom... hope it works~~!!

Click to collapse



\

Nuthings working!! when i try flashing that rom.... screen turns white


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 22, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> now trying with INS  PDA : S7262XXUAML4 Baseband :S7262XXUAMK2 rom... hope it works~~!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



white screen because of rong bootloader flashed on rong rom

first download full rom 
flash via odin 

exact package

select 
boot-bootloader.md5.tar
pad-code.md5.tar
csc-csc.md5.tar
phone-modem.md5.tar


----------



## regalstreak (May 22, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> white screen because of rong bootloader flashed on rong rom
> 
> first download full rom
> flash via odin
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm not that noob vishal  I know .. I hd downloaded the stock rom from samsung-updates.com only.. (Xxuaml4) there ws only 1 tar.md5 file which i put in pda.. Then after tht pass thing... I reboted my phone nd screen ws white! I hv hd the samsung galaxy grand b4 this phone... I hd installd cyanogen mod nd know all this...  btw thanks 4 replyin.. Only 1 rom works for my Mobile.. Xxuand5  its bootloader doesn't giv me the whote screen problem.... Nw im thinkin of rpotin my mob woth linux by creating an unlocked bootloader!

 Ill report if it works..


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 22, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> I'm not that noob vishal  I know .. I hd downloaded the stock rom from samsung-updates.com only.. (Xxuaml4) there ws only 1 tar.md5 file which i put in pda.. Then after tht pass thing... I reboted my phone nd screen ws white! I hv hd the samsung galaxy grand b4 this phone... I hd installd cyanogen mod nd know all this...  btw thanks 4 replyin.. Only 1 rom works for my Mobile.. Xxuand5  its bootloader doesn't giv me the whote screen problem.... Nw im thinkin of rpotin my mob woth linux by creating an unlocked bootloader!
> 
> Ill report if it works..

Click to collapse



sorry bro but this permanant white sceen problem is because of wront bootloader.


----------



## spencer8801 (May 22, 2014)

*60148358252*

same problem wd regalstreak i think its because of new updates in samsung ,even change to old firmware screen always turns white when trying to root. you should update your rooting strategy also the root files. .


----------



## willi9070 (May 22, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> sorry bro but this permanant white sceen problem is because of wront bootloader.

Click to collapse



cant we root the stock indian rom ?


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 23, 2014)

willi9070 said:


> cant we root the stock indian rom ?

Click to collapse



you can try in indian rom and flash recovery.md5.tar on your rom in odin in pda and uncheck auto reboot then connect mobile to pc and try to open cwm recovery with recovery.bat file  if rooting fails and got white screen then press power button one time mobile will boot normally.


dont flash boot file otherwise you will get permannant white screen....


----------



## willi9070 (May 23, 2014)

Rom-manager said:


> *Here is the working Guide to Root Your GT-S7262 Tested by me 100% working*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqZdAoUP9Mg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this guide might be working on older build but its useless on latest updated build, no recovery no root


----------



## regalstreak (May 23, 2014)

As i told... 
I tried creating an unlocked bootloader (kernel) with linux and that works! I hv rooted my device... No cwm installed... Lukin forward to creating a guide of how to unlock bootloader for our phone.. I will post it by night... I hv done this in linux... So i dont knw if it would work in windows...  i will try in the evening with windows...

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




regalstreak said:


> As i told...
> I tried creating an unlocked bootloader (kernel) with linux and that works! I hv rooted my device... No cwm installed... Lukin forward to creating a guide of how to unlock bootloader for our phone.. I will post it by night... I hv done this in linux... So i dont knw if it would work in windows...  i will try in the evening with windows...

Click to collapse



No white screen problem faced with right bootloader on right rom ONLY if u yourself create the unlocked bootloader..  

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## spencer8801 (May 23, 2014)

share with us bro post it here. big thanks!!!


----------



## regalstreak (May 23, 2014)

spencer8801 said:


> share with us bro post it here. big thanks!!!

Click to collapse



See spencer8801 i will post it by night only as i hv a test @ my Marathi tuitions today!  im studyin for that... I will definitely post it!

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## spencer8801 (May 23, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> See spencer8801 i will post it by night only as i hv a test @ my Marathi tuitions today!  im studyin for that... I will definitely post it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



goodluck bro!!!


----------



## regalstreak (May 24, 2014)

spencer8801 said:


> goodluck bro!!!

Click to collapse



Sorry bro!  i too cant post tge guide... I hv successfully unlocked my boorloader but i cannot install my superuer app! I also installes the su binary with adb push and it was successful... My bad buddy! Ill try porting working cwm for our phone!


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## updown69 (May 24, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> Sorry bro!  i too cant post tge guide... I hv successfully unlocked my boorloader but i cannot install my superuer app! I also installes the su binary with adb push and it was successful... My bad buddy! Ill try porting working cwm for our phone!

Click to collapse



Which rom are you using. And recovery and SU files? please reply fast because today I am trying to root my phone. Today is holiday and best part I got a PC from customer which came for repair and it's working ; )

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## regalstreak (May 24, 2014)

updown69 said:


> Which rom are you using. And recovery and SU files? please reply fast because today I am trying to root my phone. Today is holiday and best part I got a PC from customer which came for repair and it's working ; )
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually my rom will not work with ur phone because our kernels are different.. So u will have to go to 
Settings> about device... Scroll down to find the build number.. Ull see sumthing like this :  JZO54K.S7262XXUAND5 .. then note down tbe stuff after the full stop. (In my case.. S7262XXUAND5 ) written there.. That is the name of your rom..Download tht rom from samsung-updates.com after downloading u will get (rom name).tar.md5  Then rename it from (rom name).tar.md5 to (rom name).tar       then extract it with 7zip.. If It will giv an error at the end... Ignore it... Then u will find the kernel file named boot.img
Then ull hv to create an insecure boot.img with that file.. U will hv to do that in linux... I tried with windows but to no avail  .. If u want linux, the best and smallest one is puppy linux.. Google it.. Only 161 mb.. Create a bootable pendrive with puppy linux.. Please google this too!!    Follow instructions  for creatimg an insecure boot.img from
http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting
**** :what: skip the fast boot steps and look below b4 repacking.. There are more steps!! :what: ****
After u make a succesful insecure boot.img  find a way to make a tar.md5 out of a boot.img in google and create.. then get back to windows and flash your new boot.tar.md5 with odin as BOOTLOADER! Then u hv to install the superuser app and su binary with adb.. Google it.. Hope this helps! Please hit the thanks button!!!


----------



## willi9070 (May 24, 2014)

rooting on stock firmware by the old method is not possible due to the latest updates released by samsung, baseband version has changed and root method also gets changed, this is why all those white screen etc errors are there
those who are saying they have successfully rooted there phone are either those who have flashed different rom other than official country one or those who are still on earlier version of the firmware
if someone with latest updated official indian firmware has rooted his phone please post tutorial here...


----------



## regalstreak (May 24, 2014)

I have the indian rom yaar! It is nt the newest Though  try my method.. I will try to create a cwm for our phone..

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




regalstreak said:


> I have the indian rom yaar! It is nt the newest Though  try my method.. I will try to create a cwm for our phone..

Click to collapse



But im not still rooted... I hv to install the su binary! 

---------- Post added 25th May 2014 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 24th May 2014 at 11:50 PM ----------

PLEASE PEOPLE! find a successful and easy method to root and report here!!


----------



## updown69 (May 24, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> Actually my rom will not work with ur phone because our kernels are different.. So u will have to go to
> Settings> about device... Scroll down to find the build number.. Ull see sumthing like this :  JZO54K.S7262XXUAND5 .. then note down tbe stuff after the full stop. (In my case.. S7262XXUAND5 ) written there.. That is the name of your rom..Download tht rom from samsung-updates.com after downloading u will get (rom name).tar.md5  Then rename it from (rom name).tar.md5 to (rom name).tar       then extract it with 7zip.. If It will giv an error at the end... Ignore it... Then u will find the kernel file named boot.img
> Then ull hv to create an insecure boot.img with that file.. U will hv to do that in linux... I tried with windows but to no avail  .. If u want linux, the best and smallest one is puppy linux.. Google it.. Only 161 mb.. Create a bootable pendrive with puppy linux.. Please google this too!!    Follow instructions  for creatimg an insecure boot.img from
> http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting
> ...

Click to collapse



Root successful. 


Used this Rom ( screenshot ).
But not used Linux before so didn't tried it. Just normally used Odin and the process for recovery and rooting is the same. But I want to know how can I completely flash my phone? I downloaded the Rom ( screenshot ) and kept it for again if I need it. I selected bootloader in Odin and selected the Rom and after finished flashing my data and apps was still there only the changes I seen was update in above screenshot. Can you tell how to delete everything ?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## updown69 (May 24, 2014)

This phone support usb pendrive?  I have used micro usb to female usb cable. But the pendrive was not detected. Used same cable with other phone it was working. Have you tried?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## willi9070 (May 24, 2014)

updown69 said:


> Root successful.
> View attachment 2761168
> Used this Rom ( screenshot ).
> But not used Linux before so didn't tried it. Just normally used Odin and the process for recovery and rooting is the same. But I want to know how can I completely flash my phone? I downloaded the Rom ( screenshot ) and kept it for again if I need it. I selected bootloader in Odin and selected the Rom and after finished flashing my data and apps was still there only the changes I seen was update in above screenshot. Can you tell how to delete everything ?
> ...

Click to collapse



use odin to flash the rom again
btw you didnt update your phone thats why you could root with old method, latest one is k4

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




updown69 said:


> This phone support usb pendrive?  I have used micro usb to female usb cable. But the pendrive was not detected. Used same cable with other phone it was working. Have you tried?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no it doesnt support usb otg


----------



## updown69 (May 24, 2014)

willi9070 said:


> use odin to flash the rom again
> btw you didnt update your phone thats why you could root with old method, latest one is k4
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I also had white screen. I updated before my phone before update also I was facing white screen. Just didn't do before was I didn't update Rom. Just today I also tried that. And after that used recovery and rooted my phone in one go. I also purchased this **** 2 months ago ( phone ) in March. 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## regalstreak (May 24, 2014)

Lucky u! :sly: 

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

BTW im curious to know what is the hidden.img doing in our roms.... What is it??? I cant understand... I dint had it in my samsung galaxy grand roms...  culd that b some security kinda stuff for the recovery flash?


----------



## updown69 (May 24, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> Lucky u! :sly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------
> 
> BTW im curious to know what is the hidden.img doing in our roms.... What is it??? I cant understand... I dint had it in my samsung galaxy grand roms...  culd that b some security kinda stuff for the recovery flash?

Click to collapse



? I got 2 files after extract one was the image and other was DLL extension. ?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## regalstreak (May 25, 2014)

updown69 said:


> ? I got 2 files after extract one was the image and other was DLL extension. ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Was The image a tar.md5 file?bu should have changed the extension to tar and then extract wid 7zip


----------



## updown69 (May 25, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> Was The image a tar.md5 file?bu should have changed the extension to tar and then extract wid 7zip

Click to collapse



I didn't rename anything. Just extracted directly with WinRar. 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## regalstreak (May 25, 2014)

updown69 said:


> I didn't rename anything. Just extracted directly with WinRar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



after extractin from winrar u will get 2 files... i dll nd other tar.md5 rename that


----------



## updown69 (May 25, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> after extractin from winrar u will get 2 files... i dll nd other tar.md5 rename that

Click to collapse



Okay, I Don't have a PC right now. Just tell me what to do next after renaming? 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## updown69 (May 25, 2014)

My Google Calendar is Not showing in Google account and not synchronized with my account. This problem happened when I uninstall old calendar after rooting and download new version from Google store. 

Sent from my GT-S7262 using Tapatalk


----------



## regalstreak (May 26, 2014)

If u hv rooted.. Dont do anything


----------



## Web.Manager (May 27, 2014)

*Root*

how root my S7262XEUAND2_S7262OXEAND1_S7262XEUANA1 rom ?

pleause help me


----------



## regalstreak (May 27, 2014)

So u will have to go to 
Settings> about device... Scroll down to find the build number.. Ull see sumthing like this :  JZO54K.S7262XXUAND5 .. then note down tbe stuff after the full stop. (In my case.. S7262XXUAND5 ) written there.. That is the name of your rom..Download tht rom from samsung-updates.com after downloading u will get (rom name).tar.md5  Then rename it from (rom name).tar.md5 to (rom name).tar       then extract it with 7zip.. If It will giv an error at the end... Ignore it... Then u will find the kernel file named boot.img
Then ull hv to create an insecure boot.img with that file.. U will hv to do that in linux... I tried with windows but to no avail  .. If u want linux, the best and smallest one is puppy linux.. Google it.. Only 161 mb.. Create a bootable pendrive with puppy linux.. Please google this too!!    Follow instructions  for creatimg an insecure boot.img from
http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting
**** :what: skip the fast boot steps and look below b4 repacking.. There are more steps!! :what: ****
After u make a succesful insecure boot.img  find a way to make a tar.md5 out of a boot.img in google and create.. then get back to windows and flash your new boot.tar.md5 with odin as BOOTLOADER! Then u hv to install the superuser app and su binary with adb.. Google it.. Hope this helps! Please hit the thanks button!!!

Try  this... Click the thanks button if it helped! This is one of my previous posts


----------



## spencer8801 (May 27, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> Actually my rom will not work with ur phone because our kernels are different.. So u will have to go to
> Settings> about device... Scroll down to find the build number.. Ull see sumthing like this :  JZO54K.S7262XXUAND5 .. then note down tbe stuff after the full stop. (In my case.. S7262XXUAND5 ) written there.. That is the name of your rom..Download tht rom from samsung-updates.com after downloading u will get (rom name).tar.md5  Then rename it from (rom name).tar.md5 to (rom name).tar       then extract it with 7zip.. If It will giv an error at the end... Ignore it... Then u will find the kernel file named boot.img
> Then ull hv to create an insecure boot.img with that file.. U will hv to do that in linux... I tried with windows but to no avail  .. If u want linux, the best and smallest one is puppy linux.. Google it.. Only 161 mb.. Create a bootable pendrive with puppy linux.. Please google this too!!    Follow instructions  for creatimg an insecure boot.img from
> http://whiteboard.ping.se/Android/Rooting
> ...

Click to collapse



bro has your phone rooted already??


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (May 27, 2014)

*galaxy star pro*

i rooted my galaxy star pro with a kernel version containing xxuaml4 which is latest but after that i installed chainfire 3d app and it stuck at bootloop then i installed stock rom but after that when i tried installing same clockworkmod recovery via odin . it flashed but when i booted in cwm recovery the screen turned absolute white with no options however i managed to boot normally. but i dont no the reason behind it could anyone tell me pls!!!!!
any help will be appreciated


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## Web.Manager (May 27, 2014)

*help*



abhishekpandey.468 said:


> i rooted my galaxy star pro with a kernel version containing xxuaml4 which is latest but after that i installed chainfire 3d app and it stuck at bootloop then i installed stock rom but after that when i tried installing same clockworkmod recovery via odin . it flashed but when i booted in cwm recovery the screen turned absolute white with no options however i managed to boot normally. but i dont no the reason behind it could anyone tell me pls!!!!!
> any help will be appreciated

Click to collapse



Can you make  video steps?


----------



## Web.Manager (May 27, 2014)

*Boot.img*



regalstreak said:


> So u will have to go to
> Settings> about device... Scroll down to find the build number.. Ull see sumthing like this :  JZO54K.S7262XXUAND5 .. then note down tbe stuff
> 
> Try  this... Click the thanks button if it helped! This is one of my previous posts

Click to collapse



how get boot.img on device to split?


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (May 27, 2014)

Web.Manager said:


> how get boot.img on device to split?

Click to collapse



and also when i click on update search it shows latest updates have been installed although i have stock rom which is not the latest one

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




Web.Manager said:


> how get boot.img on device to split?

Click to collapse




and also when i click on update search it shows latest updates have been installed although i have stock rom which is not the latest one


----------



## spencer8801 (May 28, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> i rooted my galaxy star pro with a kernel version containing xxuaml4 which is latest but after that i installed chainfire 3d app and it stuck at bootloop then i installed stock rom but after that when i tried installing same clockworkmod recovery via odin . it flashed but when i booted in cwm recovery the screen turned absolute white with no options however i managed to boot normally. but i dont no the reason behind it could anyone tell me pls!!!!!
> any help will be appreciated

Click to collapse



share or post it here how you rooted your phone


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (May 28, 2014)

spencer8801 said:


> share or post it here how you rooted your phone

Click to collapse



ok now i will tell you how i rooted my galaxy star pro its very simple.
see first download theree files required for rooting odin, recovery, superuser.zip file
now open odin in your computer switch off your mobile and boot into download mode by pressing vol down, home button. and power button all together.
now press vol up button to continue
now connect your mobile to your computer via a usb cable make sure that the usb debugging mode is enable on your mobile 
after that you will see ayour device connected with odin 
now click on pda buttton and choose that recovery file which you downloaded  it would be something like recovery.tar.md5 and select it now hit the start button in odin 
now your phone will show downloading on screen and in odin after 2-3 min a pass message will be shown
now your device will boot noe swith off your device and then presspower button then vol up button and after that home button keep holding all three of them and after that your device will boot in cwm recovery mode now here you will find an option install update from sd card click on it and you should copy that superuser.zip file already on you phonee's internal memory it is to be done before starting the procedure okay
after that in that option you will find your superuser file and then click on it then you will be asked for a cinfirmation touch yes
and then touch reboot system now option and when your phone will reboot you will find ann app installed on your phone nemely superuser and that means you are rooted
alll the best and do share your experience with me


----------



## spencer8801 (May 28, 2014)

**



abhishekpandey.468 said:


> ok now i will tell you how i rooted my galaxy star pro its very simple.
> see first download theree files required for rooting odin, recovery, superuser.zip file
> now open odin in your computer switch off your mobile and boot into download mode by pressing vol down, home button. and power button all together.
> now press vol up button to continue
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks bro i will try your firmware


----------



## willi9070 (May 28, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> ok now i will tell you how i rooted my galaxy star pro its very simple.
> see first download theree files required for rooting odin, recovery, superuser.zip file
> now open odin in your computer switch off your mobile and boot into download mode by pressing vol down, home button. and power button all together.
> now press vol up button to continue
> ...

Click to collapse



your fw is  not latest, latest is XXUAND5
check this:http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-S7262
you might not have recieved the latest update thats why root worked with the old method
i suggest others not to mess your phone with the old method until some new method comes for the latest fw, i have tried old method many times but didnt work and i have experience of rooting one of the most difficult to root phones like desire z  so please dont think i havent followed steps correctly


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 29, 2014)

*Meaning of white screen and possibility of rooting*

MEANING OF WHITE SCREEN


When you flash recovery.md5.tar in any rom or kernal your mobile will boot normally.
And when you open recovery mod you will get tempery white screen ........

This white screen means CWM RECOVERY (you can't see but recovey is there)

HOW i notised that this white screen is recovery......


Open cwm recovery by pressing  powerbutton+volume up+home button


you will see red spot on left corner and screen turns white




Now

1) after opening white screen press power button i.e. first option is REBOOT NOW

2)Now open cwm white screen and press

volum up >power button>power button  i.e. in recovery last option last option is ADVANCE>REBOOT RECOVERY


your phone will reboot into recovery white screen

2) Now again open in cwm press volum up>volum up>volum up>power button>power button   i.e. the 3rd option from below is   BACKUP AND RESTORE >BACKUP

To conform this pull battery switch on mobile normally  check Clockworkmod folder in your internal or sdcard  and rom backup is created in that folder.............


if we help each other in installing superuser.zip in white screen recovery we can root our mobile


i.e 5th option is INSTALL ZIP FROM SD CARD >CHOOSE ZIP FROM SDCARD> SELECTION OF SUPERUSER.ZIP> PRESS YES

THE key combination should be
in cwm press

4times volum down >power button>power button>selection of zip file(This is difficult)>7 times volum down >power button



best of luck


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (May 29, 2014)

but i wanna know that why it's happening because i have rooted my phone once and at that time recovery was working fine


----------



## Web.Manager (May 30, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> but i wanna know that why it's happening because i have rooted my phone once and at that time recovery was working fine

Click to collapse




Please help me to root latest rom or how to downgrid to old rom?

When flash old roms show white screen


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (May 30, 2014)

Web.Manager said:


> Please help me to root latest rom or how to downgrid to old rom?
> 
> When flash old roms show white screen

Click to collapse



see now there is only one way to root samsung galaxy star pro 
and thats by downgrading to xxuaml4 inu rom because i have rooted my samsung galaxy star pro with this rom.

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------




spencer8801 said:


> thanks bro i will try your firmware

Click to collapse



my firmware is xxuaml4


----------



## Web.Manager (May 30, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> see now there is only one way to root samsung galaxy star pro
> and thats by downgrading to xxuaml4 inu rom because i have rooted my samsung galaxy star pro with this rom.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




My rom is latest rom just when flash to xxuaml4  device is breaked and go white screen


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (May 30, 2014)

Web.Manager said:


> My rom is latest rom just when flash to xxuaml4  device is breaked and go white screen

Click to collapse




is your device now working properly


----------



## Web.Manager (May 30, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> is your device now working properly

Click to collapse




Yes device work properly, but when flash xxuaml4  rom, after flash complete load white screen


----------



## regalstreak (May 31, 2014)

Web.Manager said:


> Yes device work properly, but when flash xxuaml4  rom, after flash complete load white screen

Click to collapse



Yeah i also hd tried that b4... I told u that samsung has done sumthin to our phones...through their new firmware.... White screen probem is bcause of the ****in bootloader (kernel)


----------



## Web.Manager (May 31, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> Yeah i also hd tried that b4... I told u that samsung has done sumthin to our phones...through their new firmware.... White screen probem is bcause of the ****in bootloader (kernel)

Click to collapse




How insecure bootloader to fix white screen problem ?


----------



## navsimran (May 31, 2014)

*plzzzzz help me...!!! *

i was rooting gt s7262 . i was not able to go into recovery mode so i downloaded a bootloader which one of the member posted but it soft bricked my phone. White screen comes every time i go into recovery mode..! plz tell me some solution so that i can root it successfully or go back to my ORIGINAL phone..! plz replyyyyyyyy


----------



## vishal.ghodake (May 31, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> MEANING OF WHITE SCREEN
> 
> 
> When you flash recovery.md5.tar in any rom or kernal your mobile will boot normally.
> ...

Click to collapse



if you got permanant white  screen  after flashing posted boot file follow my previous post.


permanant white screen is very dengerous


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (May 31, 2014)

Web.Manager said:


> My rom is latest rom just when flash to xxuaml4  device is breaked and go white screen

Click to collapse



from ehich rom did you downgrade your mobile to xxuaml4 version

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




abhishekpandey.468 said:


> from ehich rom did you downgrade your mobile to xxuaml4 version

Click to collapse



 mine is xxuand2


----------



## Deleted member 5225837 (May 31, 2014)

I recently rooted and installed recovery for s7262 Thanks to @updown69 

Here is the guide that i am sharing which he helped me with.

My region is india. So first you need to download INS build dated 20.12.2013.

I dont know about other region whether it will work or not.

Here is the guide

1) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2706644

Download above mentioned  INS build from samsung-updates.com. After downloading the Rom. Go to above thread. Download the Odin, Recovery, SuperSu from the above thread. Than first copy the SuperSu. zip to your external SD card. Now on your PC extract the Rom which we download before. You will get 2 files after extract. Just leave that files aside for a moment. Now extract Odin.zip on the desktop or anywhere you want on your PC. After extract open Odin.exe by right click of the mouse and select Run as administration on Windows7 PC. Now turn OFF your phone. Now your phone OFF. Now press volume down key, middle key (home key) and power key simultaneously. Your phone will be in download mode and it will show press Volume up key. Just press it. After that connect you phone on your PC while Odin is running. If your phone is connected you will see it on Odin something written COM. Click bootloader. And browse to the Rom that we extracted before select only one file which is bigger in size. No need to select other file. Don't touch any other setting
 Now click start. After you get pass message your phone must restart automatically wait till your phone completely boot.  disconnect you phone from PC. 

2) Now you can follow the recovery process. The process is the same as above. Only do change in Odin. Select PDA and select recovery.zip and remove auto start and F.Reset check mark. And click start. After pass message. Disconnect it from PC while in download mode. Remove battery and reinsert the battery than this time press volume up key + middle key (home key) and power key simultaneously (google for how to enter recovery in order to do it properly). Your phone will enter to CWM.  If your phone is in CWM to navigate within the items in the menu press volume up key or volume down key. Now select update from SDcard from CWM menu and press power key to go to next screen  . Than browse to your external Sdcard and  select  SuperSu.zip that we copied before.and press power key to go to next  screen. And than navigate to yes option and press power key to run the process. Than restart your phone. When you restart you will see SuperSu app installed on your phone. Your phone is rooted now. Check installing some apps which need root to be sure. 

Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Now since rooting is done. Any one knows any custom roms for our phone. Cm10 or anything else.

Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## spencer8801 (Jun 2, 2014)

dhruvmu said:


> I recently rooted and installed recovery for s7262 Thanks to @updown69
> 
> Here is the guide that i am sharing which he helped me with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




why is it change to old room screens turn white . im sick of it. [email protected]


----------



## Deleted member 5225837 (Jun 2, 2014)

spencer8801 said:


> why is it change to old room screens turn white . im sick of it. [email protected]

Click to collapse



I earlier Flashed some middle east rom as per a thread related to rooting and i got white screen. The phone was stuck on that and was not booting.
Then after using build dated 20.12.2013 of india everything went smooth. 
I dont know about other region May be that my phone region is india so india rom worked for rooting.

Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk


----------



## spencer8801 (Jun 2, 2014)

dhruvmu said:


> I earlier Flashed some middle east rom as per a thread related to rooting and i got white screen. The phone was stuck on that and was not booting.
> Then after using build dated 20.12.2013 of india everything went smooth.
> I dont know about other region May be that my phone region is india so india rom worked for rooting.
> 
> Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



im not from india but i will try to root using the firmware you use can u please send me direct link fimrware u use when rooting. thanks my friend


----------



## Deleted member 5225837 (Jun 2, 2014)

spencer8801 said:


> im not from india but i will try to root using the firmware you use can u please send me direct link fimrware u use when rooting. thanks my friend

Click to collapse



http://samsung-updates.com/details/22616/Galaxy_Star_PRO/GT-S7262/INS/S7262XXUAML4.html

Please inform if you do it sucessfully. May be others can then Try.

Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk


----------



## regalstreak (Jun 2, 2014)

dhruvmu said:


> http://samsung-updates.com/details/22616/Galaxy_Star_PRO/GT-S7262/INS/S7262XXUAML4.html
> 
> Please inform if you do it sucessfully. May be others can then Try.
> 
> Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I flashed the above mentioned rom and thr [email protected] screen turned white  soo.. Now im on xxuand5 not rooted No success on any rom.... 
Fuuuck this fone
Sent from my GT-S7262

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2768300


Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5225837 (Jun 2, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> I flashed the above mentioned rom and thr [email protected] screen turned white  soo.. Now im on xxuand5 not rooted No success on any rom....
> Fuuuck this fone
> Sent from my GT-S7262
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try with the ROM of your region which was released around 20.12.2013

Sent from my Xperia ion using Tapatalk


----------



## regalstreak (Jun 2, 2014)

I hv tried many roms yaar! None of them work

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------

By the way ppl who use facebook, PLEASE JOIN OUR S7262 GROUP:

https://facebook.com/groups/s7262

It will help us solve our problems faster as we could chat among ourselves...


----------



## Deleted member 5225837 (Jun 2, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> I hv tried many roms yaar! None of them work
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro I think you should start again.
Follow the guide. It will root your phone.[emoji4]
I didn't had any knowledge about rooting Samsung phone and it just took less than a day to do it. You are from India and I think you will be able to do it by using the Indian rom. Just start again and follow the steps.

Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk


----------



## navsimran (Jun 2, 2014)

*helo plz help me..!*



vishal.ghodake said:


> MEANING OF WHITE SCREEN
> 
> 
> When you flash recovery.md5.tar in any rom or kernal your mobile will boot normally.
> ...

Click to collapse








help .! help.!

i have tried your method but not able to install SuperSu ..! plz tel dat how you placed the file and again with the steps.! I will be very THANKFUL to you..! plz help  I dont even know which is CWM version so plzzz help..!


----------



## spencer8801 (Jun 2, 2014)

**



dhruvmu said:


> http://samsung-updates.com/details/22616/Galaxy_Star_PRO/GT-S7262/INS/S7262XXUAML4.html
> 
> Please inform if you do it sucessfully. May be others can then Try.
> 
> Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



bro the it turns white again while using your firmware even im using my own old country firmware it always white..mine is dxuand4


----------



## Deleted member 5225837 (Jun 2, 2014)

spencer8801 said:


> bro the it turns white again while using your firmware even im using my own old country firmware it always white..mine is dxuand4

Click to collapse



I dont know its why happening that way...
Oh its irritating to get that white thing.[emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]
May be if we get support from an experienced dev we can get a universal root method for all.[emoji20][emoji20]

Sent from my Xperia ion using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

Any one tried this I just came across this video

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xqZdAoUP9Mg

Sent from my Xperia ion using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Jun 3, 2014)

dhruvmu said:


> I recently rooted and installed recovery for s7262 Thanks to @updown69
> 
> Here is the guide that i am sharing which he helped me with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






hey bro i wanna ask few things i have read in some posts many users have written that installing this rom on their device causes the devices to brick or cause whitescreen.
so is it safe for me to install this rom and i know that rooting is omnly possible on this verdion bcoz i have rooted my phone with this rom but in order to unbrick my phone i installed the xxuand5 rom  and also when i flashed cwm on this rom  then when the ddevice entered the recovery there was an absolute white screen
so should i flash the xxuaml4 rom or not


----------



## Deleted member 5225837 (Jun 3, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> hey bro i wanna ask few things i have read in some posts many users have written that installing this rom on their device causes the devices to brick or cause whitescreen.
> so is it safe for me to install this rom and i know that rooting is omnly possible on this verdion bcoz i have rooted my phone with this rom but in order to unbrick my phone i installed the xxuand5 rom  and also when i flashed cwm on this rom  then when the ddevice entered the recovery there was an absolute white screen
> so should i flash the xxuaml4 rom or not

Click to collapse



I was able to root with xxuaml4 20.12.2013 as per the steps I posted earlier. My phone region is India. You should be able to root it.

Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk


----------



## regalstreak (Jun 3, 2014)

dhruvmu said:


> I was able to root with xxuaml4 20.12.2013 as per the steps I posted earlier. My phone region is India. You should be able to root it.
> 
> Sent from my LT28h using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But when u flash xxuaml4 feom xxuand 5... U will get tht f.ucking white screen!

________________________________

People who use facebook, PLEASE JOIN OUR Samsung galaxy star pro S7262 GROUP. All androidians welcome....

https://facebook.com/groups/s7262
________________________________


----------



## Faisal0000 (Jun 5, 2014)

Help !
I rooted my gt s7262 and installed custom rom on i. But since that i am unable to use my phone because it is stuck at boot. (After samsung logo). Does anyone knows how to fix it. I can go to download mode and can enter recovery (cwm 6.0.1.1 touch)

Sent from my SM-G7102


----------



## regalstreak (Jun 5, 2014)

Faisal0000 said:


> Help !
> I rooted my gt s7262 and installed custom rom on i. But since that i am unable to use my phone because it is stuck at boot. (After samsung logo). Does anyone knows how to fix it. I can go to download mode and can enter recovery (cwm 6.0.1.1 touch)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102

Click to collapse



After u go in recovery.. U select option wipe data/ factory data reset.. Then reboot the phone... It will take sum time... Go grab a beer if it boots up! :thumbup:

________________________________

People who use facebook, PLEASE JOIN OUR Samsung galaxy star pro S7262 GROUP. All androidians welcome....

https://facebook.com/groups/s7262
________________________________


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Jun 5, 2014)

Faisal0000 said:


> Help !
> I rooted my gt s7262 and installed custom rom on i. But since that i am unable to use my phone because it is stuck at boot. (After samsung logo). Does anyone knows how to fix it. I can go to download mode and can enter recovery (cwm 6.0.1.1 touch)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102

Click to collapse



if u have tried aall methods and have failed then the only way is to flash latest samsung galaxy star pro stock rom


----------



## spencer8801 (Jun 6, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> if u have tried aall methods and have failed then the only way is to flash latest samsung galaxy star pro stock rom

Click to collapse



can u please gve the link of custom room here please i want to root my phne also


----------



## PraveenRhino (Jun 8, 2014)

*Need to unroot and original stock recovery*

ok guys i alrdy rooted my phone now i m really not interested in using rooted phone can some one tell me how to uninstall it and get back for original stock recovery ......
ill b glad if some one give me the original stock recovery thanks

please help ....


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Jun 8, 2014)

PraveenRhino said:


> ok guys i alrdy rooted my phone now i m really not interested in using rooted phone can some one tell me how to uninstall it and get back for original stock recovery ......
> ill b glad if some one give me the original stock recovery thanks
> 
> please help ....

Click to collapse



are you rooted at presnt or not??


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## Faisal0000 (Jun 9, 2014)

The custom rom does not root the rom. It was just a custom rom for 4.4 Kitkat. And it doesnot work ?. I have tried this. U should have the old firmware if you want to root otherwise u will face the problem of white screen btw now I can also not root my phone bcoz of flashing the new firmware.

Sent from my SM-G7102

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




PraveenRhino said:


> ok guys i alrdy rooted my phone now i m really not interested in using rooted phone can some one tell me how to uninstall it and get back for original stock recovery ......
> ill b glad if some one give me the original stock recovery thanks
> 
> please help ....

Click to collapse



U can flash the stock rom using odin.

Sent from my SM-G7102


----------



## Nitin maan (Jun 15, 2014)

*found new way to root s7262*



Amruth Pillai said:


> I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.
> 
> I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!

Click to collapse



*i found new way to root s7262* 
but for it u must have dec 2013 or old kernal 
u have to download few files  PM me.if u want those file
then go in download mode 
then flash recovery with PDA after passed by odin
then again remove battery  and go in download mode and flash same recover.tar with csc and flash boot.img with bootloader together.
then remove battery after passed by odin
after removed battery try to go in recovery mode do it three or four times it will go in recovery 

if u get white sceen after flashing recovery 
if u get white sceen after flashing recovery don't worry just download stock firmware and flash it with PDA but keep in mind
that try to flash old firmware because latest firmware have too much patch in it you cant root after flashing latest firmware 
so try for old stock firmware u get back your phone but u cant root after it because it repeat again and again this process
if any other developer invented new way to root for those who have white screen issue please reply or post a link 
with stock insecure boot.img for latest karnal to patch and root again 
please reply if anyone can help 
thanks
nitin maan


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nitin maan said:


> *i found new way to root s7262*
> but
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Nitin maan (Jun 28, 2014)

*only way*



abhishekpandey.468 said:


> Nitin maan said:
> 
> 
> > *i found new way to root s7262*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## spencer8801 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nitin maan said:


> abhishekpandey.468 said:
> 
> 
> > its good to hear that my method worked fine to root your phone as you know
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Nitin maan (Jun 29, 2014)

*no its working*



spencer8801 said:


> Nitin maan said:
> 
> 
> > it means that even your friend rooted the phone it damage already because it always restart in factory data reset, so its useless
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## spencer8801 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nitin maan said:


> spencer8801 said:
> 
> 
> > no its not useless my friend phone not get into factory mode i mean when ever he restart his phone his phone app that he installed. they get removed nothing else. His phone is work fully functional and proper working and we both are working on that soon we creating new ROM for it to fix this kernal issue
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Chetan21 (Jul 1, 2014)

*New Exploit to root Star pro duos gt-s7262*

Dude just found this new exploit that works like miracle on my S7262XXUAND5 firmware.
U will need odin latest version 3.09
recovery image(recovery.tar.md5)
Supersu apk
In this method u edit your build.prop to patch kernel due to which white screen issue is occuring.
1. Put Supersu apk in extsdcard of ur phone
2. Boot in download(odin) mode by pressing power+vol. down+home and leave power button when samsung logo appears after that press vol. up to enter dwnld mode.
3. Connect your phone to pc via usb and open odin.. it will show added when successfully connected.
4. flash recovery file by clicking on pda and selecting recovery.tar. md5 file.
5. Press start and wait ur phone will restart and wait until pass appears on odin.
6.Shut down phone again then press Vol. up+Home+Power button leave power button when logo appears.
7. Now As kernel is not yet patched the recovery will open but white screen will appears to u but it is actually cwm recovery up and running in background
8. Now as u cant see cwm u have to write these instruction on a page which I am about to tell or save them
Press vol. down button one time
Then power button
Now u have entered in install zip from sd card menu
Now again press power button now u have to choose zip from sd card u
press volume down 2 times and then press power button
Now u have selected supersu..zip
Now press 7 times vol. down and then power button
Cwm recovery will flash the zip
Wait for a minute or so and u will have installed supersu app.
9. The hard part is over now take battery out then put back in and start phone normally.
10.When phone is booting it will display android is upgrading message at boot it means phone is rooted and su binary is installed
11. Now phone is rooted.  Install root explorer and open system/build.prop
13 Remember to mount it as R/W and grant superuser access.
12. to open build.prop long press on it and choose open with Text Editor. 
13. now change ro.product.model to Galaxy S4 
14. ro.product.brand and ro. product.manufacturer to Samsung with Capital S it would be small then save changes and restart phone.
15. Voila kernel is patched permanently ...
16.Enjoy.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Chetan21 (Jul 2, 2014)

Here I have attached pic having  the links to required files as I can't post links on xda .. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Chetan21 (Jul 4, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> Nitin maan said:
> 
> 
> > *i found new way to root s7262*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## subinmanaladil (Jul 4, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> Dude just found this new exploit that works like miracle on my S7262XXUAND5 firmware.
> U will need odin latest version 3.09
> recovery image(recovery.tar.md5)
> Supersu apk
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude I managed upto rooting with your method. I tried doing the part with build.prop but i still get a white screen in recovery.

However the recovery is done  like this: 

I first place a single zip file that i intend to flash in root of sd card. then reboot into recovery

1. press volume down
2. press power twice
3. Press volume up twice
5. Press power
6. Press volume down 7 times
7. Press power
8. Wait a minute and press back button a few times and press power button to reboot.


----------



## Chetan21 (Jul 4, 2014)

subinmanaladil said:


> Dude I managed upto rooting with your method. I tried doing the part with build.prop but i still get a white screen in recovery.
> 
> However the recovery is done  like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great to hear bro that u managed to root by my method by the way the recovery should  not be white what's your firmware I think flashing insecure boot image would solve this issue.
Hit thanks :thumbup: if I helped u I would appreciate it.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Jul 6, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> Dude just found this new exploit that works like miracle on my S7262XXUAND5 firmware.
> U will need odin latest version 3.09
> recovery image(recovery.tar.md5)
> Supersu apk
> ...

Click to collapse



worked bro i have latest updated and first installed recovery then followed your guide ....
..this is big success....


----------



## subinmanaladil (Jul 6, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> That's great to hear bro that u managed to root by my method by the way the recovery should  not be white what's your firmware I think flashing insecure boot image would solve this issue.
> Hit thanks :thumbup: if I helped u I would appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I am on xxuamd5 indian firmware.


----------



## Chetan21 (Jul 6, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> worked bro i have latest updated and first installed recovery then followed your guide ....
> ..this is big success....

Click to collapse



Glad to know it worked for u man  and for those getting recovery white after successful root wait for sometime when a new version of cwm for our phone gets ported by devs this issue would be solved .

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Jul 7, 2014)

subinmanaladil said:


> I am on xxuamd5 indian firmware.

Click to collapse



this work on every rom. first flash recovery.tar in pda of odin  then try to open recover by pressing   power+volum up+home button

you will get white screen then follow guide.


----------



## poch98 (Jul 7, 2014)

[Deleted]


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Jul 11, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> abhishekpandey.468 said:
> 
> 
> > Try my method its working even on xxuand5 firmware which is latest firmware.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

You can root with:

*POOT: *This app is a one click root app. No computer needed
*
Framaroot:* Framaroot is a oneclick root app . No computer needed
This is the most popular one!

*Z4Root:* Z4Root is an oneclick root app . No computer needed

*Towelroot:* Towelroot is an oneclick root app. No computer needed

*Baidu:* No information

*Vroot:* No information

*Gingerbreak:* This app can root almost all gingerbread devices

*Downloads:*

*Poot* - Download the app >>here<<

*Framaroot* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Z4ROOT* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Towelroot* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Baidu ROOT* - Download the app >> HERE <<

*vROOT* - Download the app >> HERE <<


*Gingerbreak* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE << 

*Flash a SU ZIP* - Download the ZIP >> HERE << and flash it on your unlocked bootloader phone !

*Hit thanks if you liked this post or this post has helped you out !*


----------



## regalstreak (Jul 19, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2816701


Root Samsung Galaxy Star Pro WITHOUT ANY WHITE SCREEN!!!


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Jul 20, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> worked bro i have latest updated and first installed recovery then followed your guide ....
> ..this is big success....

Click to collapse



now is your phone working normal  and those steps on white screen works for  all galaxy star pro phone


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Jul 29, 2014)

hey have u rooted samsung galaxy star pro with xxuand2 rom anf if yez then how could u do this in white screen and how to do it direct steos in white screen . and the superuser.zip should be placed in sd card  or ext sd card??? pls help I have to root my phone

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------




subinmanaladil said:


> Dude I managed upto rooting with your method. I tried doing the part with build.prop but i still get a white screen in recovery.
> 
> However the recovery is done  like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey I wanna ask that  where did u place the superuser.zip in sd card  or ext sdcard and if I will oress the buttons in same order it is sure that superuser.zip will b selected bcoz thrre are many other files in sdcard . and Is ur eevice rooted now and is it workin fine and can this method be possible on xxuand2 rom bcoz I also facce the white screen problem
plz repllly.


----------



## daganteng15 (Jul 31, 2014)

white screen problem? (solved)
i have also same problem as you are.. but i fix it by installing original stock rom for GT S7262.. and then install it with odin.. extract the stock rom and then place it in PDA in odin.. click start.. wait it to say reset but dont remove your phone wait till it say pass.. just let your phone reboot..


----------



## 123vipulj (Aug 1, 2014)

*i have found root galaxy star pro gt-7262 by other method*

I am not using CWM to flash update.zip
I am show u alternate way with adb sideload​

FOLLOW THE STEP

step 1:switch off your phone

step 2ress upvolume+homebutton+powerbutton

step 3ress 3 key combination for 3 sec 

step 4:then u go into stock recovery mode

step 5:select update from adb 

step 6:connect your mobile cable

(make sure u install adb,usb driver of your android phone on PC)
(make sure u enable the debugging mode)

step 7pen command 

step 8:copy update.zip on your desktop

step 9nce you have done these things from ADB issue the following command:



adb sideload <path/to/update.zip>
Example:adb sideload c:\update.zip  

Where path/to/update.zip is the location on your computer that the update file is stored at and update.zip is the name of the file. An example using adb to sideload an update:


adb sideload JDQ39.zip

After you enter the sideload command the file should transfer to your device and once it is done transferring it will begin the update process. Once it has completed the update process, reboot your device.

U r Rooted your Phone!!!!!!!​


Download file ATTACH]2879514[/ATTACH] Dont' forgot to thanks me


----------



## sriss (Aug 1, 2014)

*VROOT*

Try VROOT it is the easiest way !!!

Cheers and if this worked plz hit the :good:Thanks button


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Aug 2, 2014)

daganteng15 said:


> white screen problem? (solved)
> i have also same problem as you are.. but i fix it by installing original stock rom for GT S7262.. and then install it with odin.. extract the stock rom and then place it in PDA in odin.. click start.. wait it to say reset but dont remove your phone wait till it say pass.. just let your phone reboot..

Click to collapse



hey which stock rom to install latest one that is xxuand5 
abd what do after that

---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 AM ----------




123vipulj said:


> I am not using CWM to flash update.zip
> I am show u alternate way with adb sideload​
> 
> FOLLOW THE STEP
> ...

Click to collapse



hey I wanna ask that does flashing twrp recovery  also has white screen problem
and have u rooited ur samsung galaxy star pro phone with adb sideload on the latest rom


----------



## 123vipulj (Aug 2, 2014)

*for help*

yes its rooted by adb side load but main problem is xuand5 firmware cannot run properly cwm  & twrp recovery because it latest updated firmware and full patched by sumsung OEM but cwm work fine in only xuand 4 without white screen.if u want  install this on phone please refer this link 

u can install cwm without white screen and its only way

i have rooted my phone with this method
see the Chetan21 named member and i follow her instruction i got succcessful root


----------



## AsherFreakz (Aug 3, 2014)

subinmanaladil said:


> Dude I managed upto rooting with your method. I tried doing the part with build.prop but i still get a white screen in recovery.
> 
> However the recovery is done  like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man.. it worked and my phone is now rooted.


----------



## hssnali854 (Aug 3, 2014)

I have done all the steps, but whenever I'm loading the command the in the command prompt (adb sidelog d:\update.zip) it says adb is not recongnized as an external or internal command, operable program or batch file.


----------



## hssnali854 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dude, did everything and in the correct order but in the end in recovery mode package is opened, verified by the phone and the installation just aborts. PLEASE HELP! DESPERATE HERE..


----------



## Xuper (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello *Any CWM Version* for Current Version  ?

*Baseband Version*
S7262JVUANB1

*Kernel version*
3.0.8-1531185-user
[email protected]#1
Wed Apr 23 15:26:28 KST 2014

*Build number*
JZ054K.S7262JVUAND2

I downloaded file (S7262JVUAND2_S7262OJVANC3_S7262JVUANB1_HOME.tar.md5 : it's Iraq) and flashed with Odin 3.07 on PDA or Bootloader Mode (both works but IDK what are using for?)
I get White screen but I can revert back to standard Recovery with Recovery.img from that huge size file by extract Recovery.img then convert to Recovery.tar


----------



## hssnali854 (Aug 5, 2014)

U rooted by adb sideload?

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mohainfo (Aug 5, 2014)

subinmanaladil said:


> Dude I managed upto rooting with your method. I tried doing the part with build.prop but i still get a white screen in recovery.
> 
> However the recovery is done  like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man.. it worked for me too, now can we fix CWM white screen ???


----------



## hssnali854 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey does method work on the latest firmware (JVUANB1)?


----------



## mohainfo (Aug 6, 2014)

hssnali854 said:


> Hey does method work on the latest firmware (JVUANB1)?

Click to collapse



just use subinmanaladil  methode
it works on all firmware versions
i personally tested it in 3 different firmware versions


----------



## mohainfo (Aug 6, 2014)

*build.prop*



Chetan21 said:


> Dude just found this new exploit that works like miracle on my S7262XXUAND5 firmware.
> U will need odin latest version 3.09
> recovery image(recovery.tar.md5)
> Supersu apk
> ...

Click to collapse



hello bro and thanks, root methode works for me, but after editing build.prop nothing happen
i still get white screen recovery
please help me bro


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Aug 7, 2014)

mohainfo said:


> thanks man.. it worked for me too, now can we fix CWM white screen ???

Click to collapse



hey dude pls tell me one thing i also want to root my samsung galaxy star pro but i think if i follow ur exact steps will i be able to root my phone bcoz there are many files in my sd and ext card so how will i choose the zip file without seeing it..

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




Chetan21 said:


> That's great to hear bro that u managed to root by my method by the way the recovery should  not be white what's your firmware I think flashing insecure boot image would solve this issue.
> Hit thanks :thumbup: if I helped u I would appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



hey dude pls tell me one thing i also want to root my samsung galaxy star pro but i think if i follow ur exact steps will i be able to root my phone bcoz there are many files in my sd and ext card so how will i choose the zip file without seeing it..


----------



## mohainfo (Aug 8, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> hey dude pls tell me one thing i also want to root my samsung galaxy star pro but i think if i follow ur exact steps will i be able to root my phone bcoz there are many files in my sd and ext card so how will i choose the zip file without seeing it..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try to put extsdcard files in one folder, and put su.zip, the folders always sort first in cwm, so you just have to to up 2 times


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Aug 8, 2014)

mohainfo said:


> try to put extsdcard files in one folder, and put su.zip, the folders always sort first in cwm, so you just have to to up 2 times

Click to collapse



thanks bro for the reply 

 u mean that i have to just put all the external sd card file in 1 foldeer and put su in the ext sd card and root


----------



## mohainfo (Aug 9, 2014)

abhishekpandey.468 said:


> thanks bro for the reply
> 
> u mean that i have to just put all the external sd card file in 1 foldeer and put su in the ext sd card and root

Click to collapse



yes that is what i mean


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## ashok420 (Aug 23, 2014)

*adb i not re ogized as internal or external command.*



123vipulj said:


> I am not using CWM to flash update.zip
> I am show u alternate way with adb sideload​
> 
> FOLLOW THE STEP
> ...

Click to collapse










i m not able to root.after starting cmd. i typed adb sideload c:\update.zip  but i think is not wrked for me.
note:
 i hv installed the usb driver n adb driver is successfully installed when i checked the adn drive updates..


----------



## FuTChY (Aug 29, 2014)

wahab96 said:


> 1 power off you phone, once its fully offed
> 2 hold power button for 2 seconds
> 3 (after 2 seconds) while holding power button, hold home & VolUp buttons at same time
> 4 while holding home & VOLUP buttons release power button
> ...

Click to collapse



I know this is a very old thread, but You have helped me to fix my little brothers phone  lol, thanks.


----------



## anoop526254 (Aug 31, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> Dude just found this new exploit that works like miracle on my S7262XXUAND5 firmware.
> U will need odin latest version 3.09
> recovery image(recovery.tar.md5)
> Supersu apk
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this method and it worked perfectly till editing all the stuff in build.prop after rebooting it went to boot loop.(tried your entire method twice and still same). Is there anyother solution?


----------



## Chetan21 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Working CWM no White Screen !!!!!!!!*

Guys Finally i have compiled working CWM for our phone here it is: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6xAzFVJYc3YUEFOV2JNUkxZUk0/preview.


----------



## Bimalhort (Aug 31, 2014)

So nice Chetan21...... good work, but as I tried it, it can't mount sdcard
I cannot flash superSU.zip.
Any help please


----------



## Chetan21 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bimalhort said:


> So nice Chetan21...... good work, but as I tried it, it can't mount sdcard
> I cannot flash superSU.zip.
> Any help please

Click to collapse



Thanks bro for ur support and to mount sd card go to cwm- mounts and storage- mount sdcard from there, then u will be able to flash SuperSu.zip


----------



## Bimalhort (Sep 5, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> Thanks bro for ur support and to mount sd card go to cwm- mounts and storage- mount sdcard from there, then u will be able to flash SuperSu.zip

Click to collapse



CWM does not recognize the inbuilt sdcard, it recognizes the external sdcard.  Thanks again.


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> Guys Finally i have compiled working CWM for our phone here it is: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6xAzFVJYc3YUEFOV2JNUkxZUk0/preview.

Click to collapse



REALLY there is no white screen problem has anyone used it because i am already rooted.


----------



## Bimalhort (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes it is working with touch also


----------



## akskbn (Sep 9, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> Guys Finally i have compiled working CWM for our phone here it is: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6xAzFVJYc3YUEFOV2JNUkxZUk0/preview.

Click to collapse



Its Worked perfect for my India Model.


Thanks.
Siddeque.


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Sep 11, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> Guys Finally i have compiled working CWM for our phone here it is: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6xAzFVJYc3YUEFOV2JNUkxZUk0/preview.

Click to collapse



its bestt thanks dude and can u create a custom rom kitkat for this phone


----------



## Arnav_PR (Sep 14, 2014)

A lot of thanks Chetan21, Bimalhort & Abhishek Pandey; with yours help, I have rooted my Galaxy Star Pro 7262 by CWM recovery.tar.md5. It works with touch also and there is no white screen
Again.. thanks

Sent from my GT-S7262


----------



## samirjakiro (Sep 16, 2014)

*Kernel for s7262*

hi i think i found a way to root my samsung galaxy star plus duos S7262 which goes white on every manipulation ! 

the idea is to flash with insecure boot.tar.md5 which i found here but i goes white ( that's okey i can root it by adb on shell )

and then after root i need to flash it with the original secure samsung kernel to fix the white screen ! i guess this will work ????? 

PLEASE HELP ME ! SEND ME THE * ORIGINAL SAMSUNG S7262 BOOT.TAR.MD5 *

THANK YOU


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Sep 17, 2014)

Arnav_PR said:


> A lot of thanks Chetan21, Bimalhort & Abhishek Pandey; with yours help, I have rooted my Galaxy Star Pro 7262 by CWM recovery.tar.md5. It works with touch also and there is no white screen
> Again.. thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262

Click to collapse



its ok bro

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

now all i waana know is why there is no cynogenmod for our phone

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




abhishekpandey.468 said:


> its bestt thanks dude and can u create a custom rom kitkat for this phone

Click to collapse


----------



## anastes (Sep 19, 2014)

*After White Screen*



Chetan21 said:


> Glad to know it worked for u man
> 
> 
> first place a single zip file that i intend to flash in root of sd card. then reboot into recovery
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Bimalhort (Sep 19, 2014)

Using Chetan21's cwm there will be no more white screen. Use it.

Sent from my GT-I8552 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chetan21 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Themed Systemui.apk for our phone with changed quick access buttons and 4g icon ..*

Here's the link:

http://www.datafilehost.com/d/a194b998


----------



## PraveenRhino (Sep 23, 2014)

*I need this file....*

i appreciate what yu have did Chetan21 ... but my problem is i am unable to download !! when i try to download by ur link it shows 

(Sorry, you can't view or download this file at this time.Too many users have viewed or downloaded this file recently. Please try accessing the file again later. If the file you are trying to access is particularly large or is shared with many people, it may take up to 24 hours to be able to view or download the file. If you still can't access a file after 24 hours, contact your domain administrator.)

So if can, can you upload the same file on this website ..!!

Please guys i need it ASAP
Anyone send it please

Thanks in advance:good:


----------



## babis1193 (Sep 23, 2014)

*the odin boot file is what*



zeeshanusuf said:


> Just tested this and happy to report that it works perfectly! Here's how it went.
> 
> First, go to http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ and search for s7262, download the kernel for YOUR COUNTRY and flash it as PDA through Odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 which is the boot file in odin


----------



## Safeuq (Oct 4, 2014)

I've flashed chetan21's recovery file. But when i select 'install zip from sdcard', it says "E:/ can't mount /sdcard" . Please help!


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Oct 4, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.datafilehost.com/d/a194b998

Click to collapse



h
hey i downloaded this file and replaced the original file wth this file but there was no change


----------



## Bimalhort (Oct 4, 2014)

Use external sdcard safeuq


----------



## Safeuq (Oct 4, 2014)

Bimalhort said:


> Use external sdcard safeuq

Click to collapse



Thanks for reminding. Worked successfully.


----------



## iqbal_mahmuda (Oct 7, 2014)

Is galaxy star plus is same with galaxy star pro? It says Samsung Galaxy Star Plus GT-S7262 when booting.


----------



## Bimalhort (Oct 10, 2014)

I have made a custom rom for our mobile GT-S7262

Link:-
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rombimalhort-custom-rom-samsung-galaxy-t2901170


----------



## abhishekpandey.468 (Oct 12, 2014)

hey i tried this rom can we now overclock the cpu


----------



## Illiyeen (Oct 13, 2014)

zeeshanusuf said:


> Just tested this and happy to report that it works perfectly! Here's how it went.
> 
> First, go to http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/ and search for s7262, download the kernel for YOUR COUNTRY and flash it as PDA through Odin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is not working on my divice


----------



## Oliver334 (Oct 14, 2014)

*root tip on white screen s7262 star plus*

I just rooted my s7262 star plus duos after several attemps using odin root take note during recovery mode wait for 10seconds then press the volume down once during white screen then power botton after that press volume down 7x and press power button wait 3secs then press power button 2x and done all the odin root i took from xda i forgot the version hope this works for all the white screen error take note white screen is still there ok after root


----------



## regalstreak (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys... Please join our facebook group : http://www.facebook.com/groups/s7262/   a working recovery is there on the pinned post! Nd im Neil Agarwal.. Admin of the group.. 

Sent from my GT-S7262


----------



## malic111 (Oct 29, 2014)

123vipulj said:


> I am not using CWM to flash update.zip
> I am show u alternate way with adb sideload​
> 
> FOLLOW THE STEP
> ...

Click to collapse



i followed exact sequence, installed samsung usb drivers and adb fastboot essentials. but still it fails to verify the package in recovery "select update from adb" section when i use adb sideload C:\update.zip. i kept file in direct C drive. adb fastboot command on computer says sideload 100%, but mobile fails to verify it and installation gets aborted. what to do?. can you please help?


----------



## dantezyates (Nov 17, 2014)

*bro can u please explain a bit how u compiled it im curious *



abhishekpandey.468 said:


> its bestt thanks dude and can u create a custom rom kitkat for this phone

Click to collapse



 i have the linux binaries to unpack edit and repack .img files with exact block count but how u did it ? unpacked a stock recovery image ,, injected cwm in it and repacked ? can u explain a bit please please :angel::good:


----------



## regalstreak (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey guys! Did u try out my new kernel? Beast kernel v1 for samsung galaxy star pro S7262... Features, download link, all mentioned on thread. The xda thread link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/kernel-beast-kernel-v1-t2924158

Please press the 'Thanks' button if I helped!  

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




dantezyates said:


> i have the linux binaries to unpack edit and repack .img files with exact block count but how u did it ? unpacked a stock recovery image ,, injected cwm in it and repacked ? can u explain a bit please please :angel::good:

Click to collapse



A working cwm version 6.0.3.6 compiled by me from cm10.1 source : http://www.gg.gg/s7262newrecovery
(Shortened link to google drive) Flash with odin on S7262XXUAND5 or S7262XXUANF1  INS firmware.. No white screen! 
Btw what do u wanna do? Extract the boot.img?

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




Chetan21 said:


> Guys Finally i have compiled working CWM for our phone here it is: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6xAzFVJYc3YUEFOV2JNUkxZUk0/preview.

Click to collapse



U der on fb? Nd which source did u use to compile the recovery? Can u send me the device tree of the device (github) or if u used an existing one.. Please gimme that link...


----------



## Rahul Roi (Nov 27, 2014)

*hi i ve unable to download it*




abhishekpandey.468 said:


> REALLY there is no white screen problem has anyone used it because i am already rooted.

Click to collapse


----------



## ibraahim (Nov 30, 2014)

subinmanaladil said:


> Dude I managed upto rooting with your method. I tried doing the part with build.prop but i still get a white screen in recovery.
> 
> However the recovery is done  like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This trick actually worked....


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Dec 2, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> Hey guys! Did u try out my new kernel? Beast kernel v1 for samsung galaxy star pro S7262... Features, download link, all mentioned on thread. The xda thread link:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/kernel-beast-kernel-v1-t2924158
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



regalstreak bro your recovery worked  no white screen problem. A working cwm version 6.0.3.6 compiled by me from cm10.1.thanks thanks thanks.


----------



## regalstreak (Dec 7, 2014)

vishal.ghodake said:


> regalstreak bro your recovery worked  no white screen problem. A working cwm version 6.0.3.6 compiled by me from cm10.1.thanks thanks thanks.

Click to collapse



Welkom bro! Nd yeah I'm Neil Agarwal  please try my kernel too!


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Dec 7, 2014)

regalstreak said:


> Welkom bro! Nd yeah I'm Neil Agarwal  please try my kernel too!

Click to collapse



ok


----------



## regalstreak (Dec 9, 2014)

Rahul Roi said:


>

Click to collapse



Download my recovery and flash on xxuand5 or xxuanf1 firmware... Download with Google chrome.. It won't work with opera mini...


----------



## KhurramF (Dec 10, 2014)

Chetan21 said:


> Guys Finally i have compiled working CWM for our phone here it is: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6xAzFVJYc3YUEFOV2JNUkxZUk0/preview.

Click to collapse



I have downloaded the file and it is named recovery.tar.md5. How do I use this file? Flash through Odin as PDA? I hope it works on build number S7262JVUANG1. Thanks.


----------



## sobuzbd3 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks For this Guide


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## FireLord (Dec 19, 2014)

*Cyanogenmod 12*



Chetan21 said:


> Dude just found this new exploit that works like miracle on my S7262XXUAND5 firmware.
> U will need odin latest version 3.09
> recovery image(recovery.tar.md5)
> Supersu apk
> ...

Click to collapse




Please tell me the instruction on how to:-
1.	Unroot
2.	Unbrick
3.	 Install Cyanogenmod 12 
If anybody tell this all I will root my device. OR if anybody tell me about how to install cyanogenmod 12
And plz also tell how to unbrick and unroot the device  

NOTE:- i am on build J2054k.S7262XXUANJI

s7262 star pro


----------



## FireLord (Dec 19, 2014)

*kingo*

we can use kingo software for root? these instruction are very risky so my question is can i use it for  rooting my star pro gt s7262. my build number and other thing are......


----------



## vishal.ghodake (Dec 21, 2014)

Aman Kumar. said:


> we can use kingo software for root? these instruction are very risky so my question is can i use it for  rooting my star pro gt s7262. my build number and other thing are......

Click to collapse



use this cwm no whie screen CWM 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6xAzFVJYc3YbXlaaWNyenlpNkU/preview



1 first install driver. 2 install odin in pc 3. enable
usb debugging in setting developer option .4open
in download mod 5 connect usb to pc and 6 in
odin under pda select recovey.tar and clic start. 7
install zip from recovery

---------- Post added at 07:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------




Aman Kumar. said:


> we can use kingo software for root? these instruction are very risky so my question is can i use it for  rooting my star pro gt s7262. my build number and other thing are......

Click to collapse



use this cwm no whie screen

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6xAzFVJYc3YbXlaaWNyenlpNkU/preview



1 first install driver. 2 install odin in pc 3. enable
usb debugging in setting developer option .4open
in download mod 5 connect usb to pc and 6 in
odin under pda select recovey.tar and clic start. 7
install zip from recovery


----------



## afraaa (Jan 11, 2015)

anabhi said:


> it's not a recovery.img
> it's boot.img (kernal)

Click to collapse



I really appreciate your method and time for people .. can you explain how can i give you boot.img ? flash cwm and backup phone boot ?  where is cwm for phone . if you feel i should search i don't mind tell me search for yourself about cwm . 

appreciate you work anyway . w8 for answer

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------

does this methos works ? http://androidxda.com/root-samsung-galaxy-star-pro-duos-gt-s7262

other method is Vroot ... phone is star pro S7262. does that one works ?


----------



## lggingerb (Feb 6, 2015)

*help meeee*

my phone (galaxy star pro duos s7262) not showing  recovery mode 

even after i pressed vol up+vol down+ power+ home button

my phone is flashed with odin

wht to do ? 

TIA


----------



## regalstreak (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok... So ive written a complete guide how to root this phone... If u have any problems... Quote me there... Please press the thanks button!  

http://gg.gg/StarProRoot



---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




lggingerb said:


> my phone (galaxy star pro duos s7262) not showing  ...     to do ?TIA

Click to collapse




afraaa said:


> I really appreciate your method and time for people ......  .....that one works ?

Click to collapse




vishal.ghodake said:


> use this cwm no whie screen CWM ........from recovery

Click to collapse




Aman Kumar. said:


> we can use kingo soft........number and other thing are

Click to collapse



New Updated Root Guide Link Given Above....

Shortened link of my XDA thread... Easy to remember and distribute!


----------



## nit9999 (Mar 3, 2015)

sujit143 said:


> use this bot not work what can i do????

Click to collapse



listen bro....uncheck that auto boot option in odin then start that process...after pass message appears,reboot in recovery mode directly using volume up+power+home buttons....
thank me later


----------



## aabhishekz (May 7, 2015)

Xpose imstaller will work with this phone or not ???

Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## malic111 (May 12, 2015)

aabhishekz said:


> Xpose imstaller will work with this phone or not ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7262 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It works, confirm. But root access is required for that.


----------



## NeaRamieNs (May 22, 2015)

*I'm not able to root*

guys Im trying to root this phone alot....
firmware seems to hard to break into and other softwares like cmw do not work...
they just display a white screen...
there is a other cmw touch version which works but itz unable to load sd card!


here Im giving out details about this phone....
model number: GT-S7262
android version: 4.1.2
baseband version: S7262XXUANI1
build number: JZO54K.S7262XXUANJ1

plz send me the working version for cmw or anyother recovery for this model!
U can email me for more details: [email protected]

Thank You in advance


----------



## Sandeep56910 (Jun 13, 2015)

*I cant flash the recovery in odin in star pro.............Pls help.............*

Pls help odin is not successful but shows pass message within 3 or 4 seconds


----------



## escalibur123 (Jul 14, 2015)

*I really need your help. I have hard briked my phone*

It's not coming up at all, I can't see anything,but I can boot into download, and odin verify it Added anytime its in download. Help me out


----------



## escalibur123 (Jul 15, 2015)

*I really need your help. I have hard briked my phone*

Tried somethings I saw on this thread, now my phone turns on,makes the Samsung sound, the screen is still blur, or should i say white, I can still boot info download mode. Short word, I still can't see anything. Not slept since yesterday tryn go figure this out. Thank for ur help.


----------



## Tosyn (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello, i am from nigeria and for the past 3 weeks i have been trying to root my samsung gt-s7262 all to ni avail until i stumbled into this thread today. Now my phone is rooted......what more can i say ????? You are the best .... Just keep it up. I would invite my friends here... Once again thank you very very very very much...............


----------



## regalstreak (Oct 23, 2015)

All go to my thread.. gg.gg/starproroot

And successfully root the phone.. I had made cwm for this earlier.


----------



## rickyroy (Nov 13, 2015)

please provide samsung galaxy s7262 firmware...


----------



## FireLord (Feb 5, 2016)

rickyroy said:


> please provide samsung galaxy s7262 firmware...

Click to collapse


http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/database/GT-S7262/ 

Before downloading make one account there 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavxda11 (May 7, 2016)

done with flashing and odin thin what to do next in the menu still stuck at samsung galaxy star pro logo


----------



## techster69 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Simplest way to root{May work for some, worked for me}*

FINALLY ROOTED GT S7262

All i had to do was
1. Download iroot for windows
2. have drivers installed
3. Root and it will reboot

for me it said Root failed on booting, but when phone turned on i had ROOT access with Kingroot installed....
Hope it helps u tooo......

Links

iroot : https://soft-mgyun-com.qcloudcdn.com...oot_160527.zip


HIT THE LIKE IF I HELPED

TechSTER™


----------



## Jeff Jones (Dec 24, 2016)

I can't go in the recovery mode on gts7262........trust me i use all buttons and different types of of methods.... Still can't go in the recovery mode.. .. 
Pls help me with this....


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Oct 27, 2013)

I got this phone as a gift just recently and I have found it to be a very good device for a great price, but at times, I feel like it can go even more to hiigher potentials if it can be rooted. Since it's a new phone, there are no tutorials for it on the internet. The phone runs Android 4.1.2 stock w/ TouchWiz.

I'll be ready to give any information possible to help in the rooting of this device. I would love it if some of the developers here could make this happen, I'd be the happiest Android user in the world!


----------



## glen heldt (Nov 28, 2017)

guys can any 1 root my samsung GT 7262 please


----------

